# פערים גדולים מדי, פשרות גדולות מדי...



## הרי את מקושקשת (11/11/13)

פערים גדולים מדי, פשרות גדולות מדי... 
שלום לכולם,

אחרי שראיתי שיש בפורום הזה לשאלות מורכבות יותר מ"איזה אולם" וכו', ויש היענות ומגוון של דעות, אני מרשה לעצמי לכתוב כאן התלבטות די משמעותית שלי, ואשמח לדעתכם. 

אני ובן זוגי מנסים כבר מעל חודש למצוא מקום לחתונה, עד שגילינו שהבעיה היא לא בכל האולמות שראינו, אלא בתפיסות השונות שלנו. מה שממש מרגיז בסיפור, שביומיום הפערים הללו מגיעים לפשרות ולפתרונות נוחים לשנינו, אבל יום החתונה הזה מוציא הכל מכלל פרופורציה.

*אז זו תמונת המצב:*
אני חילונית, יש לי בעיה רצינית להתחתן ברבנות, מוכנה לכל ברכה או טקס דתי ללא רישום ברבנות (וכמובן ללא מקווה). מעדיפה ללא שבת חתן אך מוכנה להתפשר אם לא יהיה רישום ברבנות, שזה הדבר הכי חשוב לי. 
הוא מבית דתי וחשובה לו הדת. חשוב לו מאד להתחתן ברבנות כולל הרישום והחותמת והכתובה. הוא עדיין מנסה להבין ולהסביר למה זה כל כך חשוב בעצם. הוא מעדיף שבת חתן אך מוכן לוותר אם אתפשר בעניין הרבנות.
שנינו לא משתגעים על עניין החתונה-השמלה הלבנה-הצ'קים של 300 למוזמן וכל הסיפור, אבל מתחילים להבין שאין דרך אחרת לחגוג עם 160 אנשים קרובים (המשפחות גדולות, 160 זה בחתך אכזרי, רק דודים ובני דודים). צריך "להאכיל" את מי שמגיע לחגוג איתך ולדאוג לערב נעים, ולצערנו לא מצאנו אפשרויות באמצע. 

בחיינו המשותפים, העניין הדתי לא מגיע לכאלה קצוות. בפסח האחרון למשל, ניקינו ושמרתי כשרות (ואני עד הפסח הזה ההכנה שלי לפסח הייתה לאגור פיתות במקפיא), וזה היה לי כיף להרגיש שאני מתחשבת בו, ולא היה בזה מאמץ מבחינתי. אבל עניין הרישום ברבנות יושב לי על מקום עקרוני ושם אני מתקשה להתפשר.

כשהתחלנו לחפש מקומות בכל פעם התפשרתי קצת (טוב, אז ברבנות... והנה אולם... נו טוב גם שבת חתן) ולאורך הדרך הרגשתי שאני מתרחקת מעצמי ועצרתי הכל כדי לחשוב על זה. כשאני חושבת על זה ברור לי שהוא האיש שאני רוצה לחלוק איתו את חיי, ואני לא רואה בקושי הזה משהו שמסמל את הקשיים שלנו בהמשך, זה מרגיש לי מאד סובב סביב ה-אירוע הזה. 

טוב חפרתי מלא ואני לא יודע אם מישהו יצליח לקרוא עד הסוף בכלל, אבל אם כן- אשמח לכל עצה או מחשבה, כי אני מרגישה כבר די אבודה ועצובה בסיפור הזה...

תודה


----------



## רגע33 (11/11/13)

משום מה לגיטימי לדרוש מהצד הפחות הדתי לוותר 
כאילו שהעקרונות היחידים שנחשבים זה עקרונות דתיים ואוי יוי יוי אם מישהו דתי יתחשב באדם שאינו דתי, יפלו השמיים. לכן פעמים רבות נוצרת האי-סימטריה והצד החילוני מוותר ומוותר עד שהוא מגלה שהרצונות שלו נמחקו בשיטת הסלמי. 

הייתי מפרידה את סוגית אופי הטכס מהמקום. בעיניים שלי איפה להתחתן זה הרבה פחות עקרוני מאיך ועל ה"איך" הייתי מחליטה עם עצמי על מה אני לא מוותרת ומכאן פותחת את השיחה. אבל את צריכה עם עצמך להחליט מה העקרונות שמנחים אותך. נשמע שבנזוגך יודע מצוין מה חשוב לו, אבל לא מבין או מתעלם באלגנטיות ממה שחשוב לך. 

כגילוי נאות אני מוסיפה שבאופן אישי אני לא מקבלת את הדרישה של אנשים מבני זוגם לקיים מצוות רק כי ככה נוח להם  יותר. לא הייתי בוחרת לחיות את חיי עם אדם שמצפה ממני לשמור כשרות בפסח, לצום או להתחתן ברבנות, איש טוב ככל שיהיה. אם הוא מעוניין לקיים מצוות כאלה ואחרות, הוא יותר ממוזמן לעשות כך אבל אני מצפה ממנו לכבד את אורח החיים שלי שמבוסס על עקרונות ואמונות לא פחות מוצקים, סדורים ומוסריים משלו.


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/13)

ממש נכון! 
כמו שכתבתי למטה - עבורי, למשל, זה עניין עקרוני, עניין של מהות!
אני חושבת על זה המון מאז החתונה, ואין לי ספק שלא הייתי סולחת לעצמי אם הייתי מתחתנת מטעם הרבנות האורטודוקסית
הערכים שלי, האמונות שלי ודרך החיים שלי (שלנו) לא פחות חשובה ועקרונית מזו של אנשים דתיים!


----------



## Ruby Gem (11/11/13)

מסכימה מאוד 
כאילו אם אני חילונית - אז מה אכפת לי לוותר.
כאילו אם אני לא מאמינה באלוהים- אז אני לא מאמינה בשום דבר.
כאילו זה שאני לא רוצה ללכת למקווה (על אף שבסופו של דבר כן התחתנתי ברבנות ועברתי במקווה), זה רק איזה עיקרון או פרנציפ או לא כי אני מאמינה שהמחזור שלי לא טמא ואוי ואבוי אני חייבת להיטהר לפני שבעלי נוגע בי.


----------



## noahanoon (11/11/13)

אתם צריכים לחשוב כבר עכשיו מה יקרה הלאה 
לא נעים לי לנפץ לך את הבועה, אבל רישום ברבנות וושבת חתן הן סוגיות קטנות לעומת מה שיכול לעמוד בפניכם בעתיד.
איזה חינוך הילדים יקבלו - חילוני או דתי? האם תעשו ברית מילה? האם יעלו לתורה בבר מצווה? מה תעשו אם הסבים ילחצו לכיוון אחד או אחר?
הפערים בין סגנונות החיים שלכם עולים כבר עכשיו, וכדאי לחשוב מראש מה יכול לקרות בעתיד ואולי אפילו לסכם את זה מעכשיו בצורה של חוזה כל שהוא.


----------



## Another Girl (11/11/13)

לצערי אני מסכימה 
ויותר מזה, ממש מתפלאת שרק עכשיו, בתהליך חיפוש האולם הנושא הזה צף. איך כזוג מעורב לא דיברתם על הנושא הזה מעולם?


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/11/13)

גם אנחנו זוג מעורב ולא דיברנו על זה.. 
אני מקווה שלא יהיו לי בנים, אבל אם יהיו אני אעלה אותם למזבח ואכרות להם את זכרותם. 
בימי כיפור אנחנו בבתים נפרדים כדי שהוא יצום ואני אכפור
בפסח אני מנקה את הבית ואוכלת חמץ בשושו, ולא ליידו. 

אפשר לחיות בדו קיום, אם אוהבים מספיק זה לא ממש מכשול.


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/13)

כופרת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מסכימה - המפתח הוא בכבוד הדדי ובתקשורת ולא בהכרח בדרך חיים זהה או באמונות זהות.
או כמו שקראתי השבוע בספר: "הגבר המיועד לא יהיה נחות, שונה ממני או נעלה עליי באופן מופרז: הוא יבטיח את קיומי בלי לשלול ממני את ריבונותי" 






(ה"יבטיח את קיומי מתייחס לקיום הרוחני ולא הכלכלי)


----------



## יום וליל (11/11/13)

איזה ספר זה? 
זו כבר הפעם השניה בימים האחרונים שאני קוראת את הציטוט הזה.


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/13)

באמת? 
זיכרונותיה של נערה מחונכת - כרך ראשון של אוטוביוגרפיה, סימון דה-בובואר
כל העולם שלי בתקופה האחרונה נראה דרך המשקפיים שלו


----------



## יום וליל (11/11/13)

נכנס לרשימת הקניה הבאה


----------



## Ruby Gem (11/11/13)

אבל מה עושים עם הילדים?


----------



## coffeetoffy (12/11/13)

הם יבחרו את דרך החיים שלהם 
הם ילכו לבית ספר חילוני, ובבית ישמרו כשרות. 
כשיגיעו ל"גיל שאפשר להתחיל" הם יבחרו אם הם רוצים לשמור כשרות ובאיזו דרך הם רוצים ללכת. 
זו לא שאלה קיומית את יודעת, יש לזה פתרונות.


----------



## ronitvas (12/11/13)

אנחנו באותה הסיטואציה 
בחתונה החלטתי שאני מתחתנת דרך הרבנות, כיוון שזה היה חשוב גם להורים שלי (אם הייתי מתחתנת היום אני מאמינה שזה היה פחות מהותי עבורם....)
מהרגע שהחלטתי לעמוד על עקרונותיי לא צמתי - הלכתי תמיד לחברות "כופרות" יותר. ולכן, אין שום סיבה שבעולם שאצום בכדי לכבד - ואני מאוד מכבדת את דרכו.
לא עושים עלי כפרות כי אני לא כפרה של אף אחד.
אוכלת חמץ בפסח ולא מנקה כי אין לי חמץ בארונות הבגדים ומבחינתי יכול להיות חמץ גם על המיטות. 
גילי מנקה לו פינה בארון ושם הוא שם את כל הכשר של פסח. אנחנו חיים עם זה בשלום יפה מאוד.
הילדים..... זה נושא רגיש ואני חושבת שצריך כאן לעמוד על העקרונות בצורה מאוד מאוד ברורה, כי זה ישפיע על הדרך.
אני הסברתי בכמה סיטואציות (אפילו פעם אחת הוא איים בגירושין - עבר לו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) שאני!!! לא מאמינה ולכן אני לא חיה על פי אמונות שאין לי קשר אליהן.
הילדים שלי גדלים לתוך בית שהוא חצי מאמין וחצי לא. כמו שהם גדלים לכל מיני "שגעונות" שלנו כהורים ולומדים לחיות עם זה כך הם חיים בבית שלנו גם בנושא הדתי.
אנחנו חוגגים את החגים רק בשל היופי שזה מכניס לאחדות המשפחתית. לא משנה איך תקראי לטקס. הטקס, העובדה שזה קורה כל שנה, עושה את שלו.
אנחנו חוגגים בצורה דתית לייט. עושים ברכות וכדומה. אם זה משהו שאני מסוגלת להתמודד איתו, אז זה בסדר. קידוש אנחנו לא עושים אבל ארוחות משפחתיות בשישי כן.
אני לא מכניסה חזרזירונים הביתה, אבל אוכלת אותם בחוץ. לא אוהבת שרצים למיניהם, כך שאין עם זה בעיה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הילדים יודעים יפה מאוד שאמא לא מאמינה ואבא כן. אמא אוכלת ואבא לא.
אמא שולחת אותם לשול (שזה כמו בית כנסת) כי זאת המסגרת היחידה שבה לומדים פה עברית. דת חשובה לאבא ולאמא חשובה העברית - הסתדרנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היום גילי מרים גבה כשאני אומרת לו "יש הקפות. אולי ניקח את הילדים...." הוא בשוק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בהתחלה הוא ניסה לכפות יותר - בעיקר עם הילדים - היום הבן הגדול שלי יכול לאכול בשר וחלב ביחד וגילי יבלע (מה שהיה מטריף אותו לפני). 
צריך להיות מוכנים לויכוחים רבים. זה לא פשוט. אבל דווקא אנחנו החילוניים, שלא ברור שצריך להתחשב גם בדעותינו, כי הרי "אין לנו עקרונות" ולכן אנחנו תמיד צריכים לכבד את אלה ש"יש להם עקרונות"....צריכים לעמוד יותר על שלנו.
בקיצור, אחרי החפירות הארכיאולוגיות..... אני הייתי צריכה להיות הרבה יותר עיקשת ולעמוד על עקרונותיי


----------



## דורמורי (11/11/13)

בהחלט עדיף לעצור ולחשוב. 
לפני המשך הריצה לחתונה ומציאת פתרונות עכשווים לרבנות ולשבת חתן, נראה באמת שעדיף שתעצרו שניה. גם אם יש אהבה ענקית וכו', בסוף אפילו בפורום חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כולם מבינים שחתונה זה גם הסכם (רשום או לא, מדוסקס מספיק או לא) לגבי החיים המשותפים. כמו שכתבו פה, חינוך, ברית מילה, שבתות, דברים שמתפוצצים עליהם אחר כך באידיאולוגיה ובאמת הסובייקטיבית של כל אחד.

ללא ספק - הצד הלא דתי / פחות דתי יידרש לוותר יותר. הדתי הוא זה שאוסר על עצמו דברים, או שקושר עצמו למוסדות מסוימים, והחילוני רוצה להיות 'חופשי' ולהחליט לבד על חייו, מבלי להיכנס לפילוסופיה של החופה וההחלטות האלו כרגע. לגיטימי. זה לא פייר, אבל מעולם אחר - זה כמו שצמחוני ולא צמחוני יגורו ביחד - אתה יכול לאכול בשר, אבל אתה לא יכול לדרוש ממנו לאכול איתך מהצלחת. וכשיש ילדים, פוטנציאל המריבה על החינוך ל'מה הם אוכלים ומה לא' גדול. במיוחד אם הצמחונות מאידיאולוגיה הומניסטית, ואז ההשוואה אפילו דומה יותר, כי הנושא בלב ובמוסר הבסיסי של אותו אדם.

ניקוי מקרר זה מחווה באמת יפה, אבל את צריכה אשכרה להחליט אם את מוכנה לפשרות משמעותיות יותר בהמשך. כמו בדוגמא של הצימחוניים (וכולנו מכירים זוגות 'מעורבים' כאלו מן הסתם), רק יותר קיצוני. כמו כן, רוב המתלבטים/נמצאים באמצע/באים מרקע דתי ולא הפנו את גבם אליו ב'אנטי', נוטים עם ההתמסדות קצת לרצות לחזור לשורשים מסוימים, גם אם לא להכל. ולפעמים עוד מדרגה קורית כשבאים הילדים. יש לי הרבה חברים דתל"שים, אני רואה את זה לא מעט. 

לגבי הסכמים רשומים - אפשר וניתן לבסס דברים, גם 'הדרך לשם' שווה שיחה, כי אולי יעלו עוד דברים שתזהי התלבטויות לגביהם (חינוך, ילדים בעיקר, שבת, מילה, הדברים הגדולים). אני לא בטוח שאפשר לעגן בנקודה מסוימת את כל החיים ואין תעודות ביטוח אמיתיות, כי גם הסכמים לא מונעים מאנשים להשתנות, זה הרבה יותר פנימי מחלוקת נכסים ורכוש, למשל. אצל דתי / חילוני זה נוגע לעצם משמעות חייו ואמת דרכו, עם כל הכבוד לאיומים והסכמים - זה יכול לקרות. השיחה על הסכם כזה תבהיר לך אם התחושה שלך ש'זה רק החתונה' נכונה, או שהבחור שלך מבקש להתלבט על עוד כמה דברים עתידיים. 

זה לא צריך דווקא לשתק ולהפחיד אותך, אבל זה בהחלט נקודה למחשבה. יש זוגות מעורבים ולפעמים זה מצליח, לפעמים כשלא זה על הרקע הזה, או שעניין הדת היה טריגר משמעותי לחילוקי דעות שהובילו לריחוק. אם יש זוג כזה בחייך איפשהוא, כדאי מאוד שתשבי עם הצד החילוני שבהם לשיחה על איך זה יכול לעבוד ואיפה הנקודות הקשות בחיים. יש הרבה כתבות על זה באינטרנט.

אם כל החיים תרגישי שאת בודדה בצד המתפשר, אני לא רואה איך זה הולך לעבוד. אם בשאר תחומי החיים הוא בא הרבה מאוד גם לקראתך כשמשהו חשוב לך, ורק את יודעת לענות על זה, אז יש מצב בהחלט. 

בהצלחה


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (11/11/13)

וואו, תודה על תגובות ועל החומר למחשבה 
דוגמת הצמחונות היא דוגמה מאד רלוונטית, כי גם פה אנחנו מעורבים  בבית אין בשר והוא נהנה מאוכל צמחוני, וגם הסכים שבחתונה נגיש חלבי. כך שזו דוגמה לכך שאכן הפשרות בתחומים אחרים הן הדדיות. 
פשרה אחרת משמעותית שהוא עשה היא במגורים- הוא מירושלים ואני מהמרכז, ואנחנו גרים במרכז, גם לאורך שנה בה הוא עדיין עבד בירושלים ונסע בכל יום לעבודה. 
לכן באופן כללי בזוגיות אני לא מרגישה לבד בכיוון הפשרות, וזה מחזק לחשוב על זה בתוך התמונה הכוללת. 
שבת הוא לא שומר, כך שהנגיעה של הדת ביומיום מסתכמת במסורת ובחגים. שם אני מרגישה שקל לי "לוותר" כי עבורי זה טכני לגמרי.

אבל מהדברים שלכם עלה משהו נכון שלא חשבתי עליו ובהחלט כדאי להקדיש לזה מחשבה עכשיו ולא כשזה יקרה... במיוחד מחשבות על העתיד והחשש שלי מפני "התחזקות"... 
זה באמת מרגיז שהדת נשלפת כמו קלף ג'וקר כזה, שמולו מצפים להתקפל ביראת כבוד. ואצטרך להחליט עד כמה אני מוכנה לתת לחוסר היגיון להיכנס לחיים שלי, ואיך אפשר לתת ביטוי לתפיסת העולם שלי, גם אם אין לה שם ורב בראשה. 
זה ממש קשה. אני אוהבת אותו ומעולם לא אהבתי כך. אנחנו גרים יחד והזוגיות שלנו שונה מכל מה שהכרתי. קשה להיות לגמרי רציונאליים ולהניח לתפיסה הרומנטית שאהבה תנצח את הכל, ואני מקווה שאצליח למצוא את עצמי לפחות שם באיזה שביל של אמצע. בין האמונה שהאהבה שלנו תחזיק אותנו, לבין הצורך להיות מתוכננים ומודעים קדימה, ואולי גם חתומים...

שוב תודה על התגובות, עזר לי מאד לפגוש מחשבות אחרות.


----------



## תותית1212 (11/11/13)

אז... דת- שיתוף 
היי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



סתם רוצה לשתף, אולי תקבלי איזו הבנה על איך קשיים של אחרים נפתרים...

אני בעצמי מבית מעורב, אמא מפרידה כלים במטבח ואוכלים כשר בבית- אבא אוכל מה שבא לו מתי שבא לו- לא חושבת שמפריד בשר וחלב ולא צם בכיפור. עד כאן- עבד יופי.
אני יצאתי שומרת מסורת כמו אמא- הייתי בטוחה שאצלי בבית אפריד כלים ויהיה אוכל כשר. אבל אז בא פתגורס- שאצלו מדליקים חנוכיה ביום שישי בלילה (ואם את לא דתייה- אז תביני שאין טעם להדליק חנוכיה בתוך השבת) ומגישים פיתות לשולחן בפסח- כמובן שיום כיפור הוא יום סרטים ואופניים עם אגירה של מזון.

כשעברנו לגור ביחד היה ויכוח רע ומר, הוא התעקש שלא יהיה סכו"ם מופרד והודיע שיהיו שרימפסים במקפיא ונקניקי סוס וחזיר שהוריו יביאו ממסעותיהם בחו"ל. אני התחלחלתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 למחשבה הזאת.
הפשרה הייתה- אין סכום וכלים מופרדים, אבל גם אין שרצים. בפסח שיאכל פיתות עדיף לא בבית ובכיפור שילך לאח שלו. 
לא יודעת מי ויתר יותר. אני מרגישה שוויתרתי על המסורת אבל כרגע חגים עושים עם המשפחה שלי אז שם בטוח נוח לי. 
מה יקרה כשיהיו ילדים? יהיה בסדר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בחתונה משום מה היה ברור לשנינו שזו תהיה חתונה רגילה ומסורתית, נעים לי לחשוב שסבתא שלי במרוקו וסבתא שלי מגרמניה התחתנו באותו טקס שבו אני מקווה שבנותיי יתחתנו, וגם הוא נדבק פתאום למסורת.
סתם... לפעמים עקרון הוא רק עקרון, וחבל לפספס הזדמנויות.

זו דעתי. בהצלחה ותחזרי לעדכן


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/11/13)

מסכימה איתך 
אבל- 
בסופו של דבר מדובר בחוויה חד פעמית. נכון, זה לא נעים שהרב מחליט עבורך איך יראה הטקס, מעצבן שהבלנית מסתכלת עליך בטבילה וצועקת "כשר" או "עוד פעם", בהדרכת הכלות כמעט הרבצתי לה, אבל לאורך כל הדרך הזכרתי לעצמי- יאללה, פעם אחת. אני לא אעשה את זה שוב. זה חשוב לבעלי, חשוב לבני משפחתו, ובמקום מסויים גם היה חשוב להורי. אני חושבת שלצד הפחות דתי קל יותר לוותר, כי מדובר ב"סך הכל" בעקרון, בעוד לצד הדתי זה באמת צורם, כי מדובר באמונה. 

שתדעי שהתחתנתי יומיים אחרי כיפור. את כיפור עצמו העברנו בבתים נפרדים (הוא אצל ההורים שלו, ואני עם חברה בדירה שלנו), כי הוא צם ואני אכלתי כמו שלא אכלתי כל החיים. אז אני באמת באה מאותו צד שלך ולא מאיזה צד שמטיף לחזרה בתשובה.

עוד רעיון- בשלב מסויים, בגלל שהטבעת שלי "לא כשרה", הצעתי שהוא יקדש אותי בחדר החתן כלה לפני הטקס "האמיתי" עם הרב, בנוכחות המלוות שלי והנהג שלו, יעניק לי אותה ויקדש אותי. ככה, טכנית את נכנסת לחופה נשואה כבר והטקס עם הרב מאבד את המשמעות האמיתית שלו כי מה אכפת לך, התחתנת כבר, עכשיו את סתם עושה הצגה למשפחה. 

בסוף אצלנו לא יצא לפועל כי אמא שלי שכחה את הטבעות בבית (!!!) ובמקום להיות בקבלת פנים היא נסעה חזרה הביתה להביא אותן, בדיוק בשניה שהתחילה החופה.


----------



## Another Girl (11/11/13)

"יאללה, פעם אחת" 
זו בדיוק הגישה שמשמרת את הסבל ואת המונופול של המוסד הזה לדורותיו עבור אלו שיבואו אחרייך. ואני כבר לא מדברת על הויתור העצמי הזה (שמשום מה בכל מה שקשור לאירוע הזה טבעי שיידרש דווקא מהצד החילוני, ולא הדתי חלילה).


----------



## coffeetoffy (11/11/13)

לא מעניין אותי המוסד. 
אם לא ההתעקשות של בעלי הייתי מתחתנת בחו"ל ועושה מסיבה בארץ. 
מה שמעניין אותי זה הרצון של בעלי ובני המשפחות שלנו.


----------



## קופנגן (11/11/13)

אפשר להתמודד עם פערים בנושא מסורת 
ומומלץ לדבר עליהם תוך כדי הקשר כמו שאמרו כאן:
חינוך ילדים, שמירת שבת וכו'.

הבעיה היא שלעניין החתונה, קשה מאד לראות כרגע דרך לפשרה אם עבור שניכם זה משהו מהותי וערכי מאד שאין בלעדיו (רבנות עבורו, העדרה עבורך).

אני מודה שהתכנון הראשוני שלי היה להתחתן ללא הרבנות. בטקס אזרחי צנוע וקטן.
אבל בת הזוג בוגרת אולפנה (הפכה לחילונית מיד כשסיימה), ואמא שלה דתיה מאד.
היה לי ברור שאין סיכוי שנתחתן בלי רבנות אם אני לא רוצה לגרום קרע במשפחה שלה.
נכון, יותר קשה לאנשים להבין שחילוניות היא בחירה בדיוק כמו להיות דתי, ויש לכבד את החופש מדת בדיוק כמו את החופש לדת.

אז ויתרתי.
אבל עבורי מסתבר זה לא היה ערך עליון שעבורו לא הייתי מוכן לוותר.

אז השתדלתי לנקוט בפעולות לעמעום מעורבות הרבנות:
בחרתי ללכת לצהר ואכן מקסים ונעים במשרדים שלהם. נבחר עבורי רב מאד חברותי ונעים שמשלב הומור בטקס וזה ריכך עוד יותר.
אז אהיה רשום ברבנות. אנשוך שפתיים בעניין הזה, כי העיקר הוא שמצאתי את האחת איתה רוצה להקים את התא המשפחתי שלי.

בנושאים אחרים דאגתי להבהיר מה הגבולות שלי (למשל העובדה שאני לא נשאר שבת אצל אמא שלה כי אני לא מעוניין לשמור שבת מבלי אפשרות לצאת מהבית. והעובדה שאמשיך לעשות זאת גם כשיהיו ילדים בתמונה).

אז מה העצה שלי?
נתחי ברציונליות את סלעי המחלוקת העתידיים שצפויים להיות ביניכם בנושא בעתיד.
אפילו נסי להפגש עם זוגות מעורבים שיתנו לכם טיפים (ידידה שלי עשתה זאת כשיצאה עם בחור דתי)

ולעניין החתונה, אין הרי דרך ביניים. זה או להרשם ברבנות, או לא
אחד מכם צריך לוותר פה.
נסי לראות אם את מצליחה לדמיין סיטואציה שכן תצליחי לשרוד עם רישום ברבנות. אולי ריכוכים כמו שאני עברתי.

מקווה שיסתדר.


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/13)

הפיתרון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 
היי, אין לי זמן לקרוא את התגובות, אז סלחי לי אם אני חוזרת על משהו
יש פיתרון לעניין - חתונה קונסרבטיבית!! החופה היא לפי כללי ההלכה אך הרישום לא נעשה ברבנות
מתאים למי שרוצה חופה "כהלכה" אך לא משתייך לזרם האורטודוקסי, או לא רוצה לשתף פעולה עם הרבנות הראשית
לעוד פרטים או לשם ולטלפון של רב - צרי קשר בפרטי
אפשר לקרוא על זה פה:
http://www.masorti.org.il/

אל תעשי משהו שאת לא מאמינה בו.. בניגוד לצבע המפיות, נושא הטקס הוא המהות, הלב וכל העניין שלשמו התכנסנו
היום אני יודעת להגיד שלא הייתי סולחת לעצמי אם הייתי נכנסת תחת מטריית הרבנות, ואין לי ספק שזה היה מקרין  גם לקשר שלנו פנימה
במקרה שלנו אגב, אני רציתי טקס חילוני לגמרי והאיש, מצידו רצה טקס דתי, אלא ש*האורטודוקסים הם לא בעלי הדת, הם רק זרם אחד בתוכה!!*
כלומר, יש זרמים נוספים דתיים!
ובניגוד לתנועה הרפורמית, שיכולה "להציק" במהותה לאנשים דתיים, אין להם סיבה להתנגד לזרם הקונסרבטיבי ולטקסיו, כי הם "כשרים" (אם יש דבר כזה כשר, זה עניין תרבותי בלבד). 
ודרכם אפשר לבצע חופה שוויונית לגמרי !! (שוויוני זה אומר: חתימה משותפת על כתובה, נשים שמחזיקות את החופה וקידוש משותף)
ובעיקר - לא להשתתף במשחק של הרבנות הראשית ולא לתת לזה יד!
אגב, הרב הציע גם חופה "מסורתית" אבל כמובן שהתנגדנו לכך.

על הטקס שלנו:
http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=166156213

(דיסקליימר - אני מעריכה ומכבדת מאוד את התנועה הרפורמית ואין בדברי לפגוע בה. אני פשוט מכירה את טענותיהם של האורטודוקסים כנגדה.)


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/11/13)

עונה, כחלק מזוג מעורב 
אני חילונית גמורה. בן זוגי מגיע מבית מסורתי. 
הבית שהוא מגיע ממנו הוא בית מהמם- מקבל, גמיש ולא כופה. להורים שלו לא היה משנה איזה טקס היינו עושים - למרות שבמידה מסוימת היה להם יותר נחמד אם היינו מתחתנים ברבנות. לבעלי זה כן היה חשוב. לי זה לא הפריע (ואולי כן היה חשוב לי במידה מסוימת). 

לפני החתונה, היינו ביחד כחמש שנים. לאט לאט בעלי התקרב קצת לכיוון שלי (החילוני) ואני התקרבתי קצת לכיוון שלו (המסורתי). הוא ויתר בדברים מסוימים (בגלל שככה הוא הרגיש- לא בגלל שאני לחצתי) ודווקא בגלל ששנינו נתנו המון חופש אחד לשני- הדעות שלנו התקרבו. 

מה כן השתנה- אנחנו מנקים את הבית לפסח ולא אוכלים חמץ. אני צמה יחד איתו ביום כיפור. זה התחיל מרצון שלי לנסות. 
הוא תמיד אמר לי שאני יכולה ללכת להורים שלי בכיפור ושבפסח אין לו בעיה שאוכל חמץ, כל עוד החמץ לא נכנס הביתה. בהתחלה, ככה זה היה. ואז, ככל שהזמן עבר ועברנו לגור יחד - אימצנו את המנהגים בכיפור ובפסח. 

אני חושבת שמה שחשוב זה להרגיש שבאים אחד לקראת השני. שכשאת באה לקראתו - זה נחמד וזו הרגשה טובה ואת יודעת שגם הוא בא לקראתך. בנושא הדת קשה לו לוותר כי זה עקרוני לו. אבל האם הוא מוותר בדברים אחרים? ממה שכתבת נשמע שכן. 

לגבי סוגיות דתיות בעתיד- נסי לחשוב על דברים שעקרוניים בעיניך - ותפתחי איתו שיחה בנושא הזה. אם יש משהו שהוא מאד קריטי עבורך - נסו לדבר על זה ולראות איך מתפשרים... אני מאמינה שגם הזמן וגם ההתקדמות עוזרים למצוא פתרונות ושכשצריך - מוצאים את דרך המלך. 

למשל, בדוגמה שהעלו כאן של ברית מילה. אני יודעת שזה נושא טעון אבל אני למשל מכירה מישהו שעשה ניתוח ברית מילה משיקולים בריאותיים/אסתטיים בגיל מבוגר (בגלל שהוא לא נחשב יהודי). אפשר לעשות ברית מילה אצל כירורג ולא אצל מוהל - כך שהטקס הדתי לא יהיה שם ויהיו תנאים מתאימים יותר. 
זו למשל פשרה מתאימה, בהנחה שאת כן מוכנה שהילד יהיה נימול אבל רק הטקס מפריע לך...


----------



## dify (11/11/13)

במקרה הזה יש גם השלכות מעשיות 
זה לא רק עניין של טקס, להיות אישה במימסד הרבני זה להגיע בעמדת נחיתות. אז נכון שאף אחת לא רוצה לחשוב על זה ביום שמחתה, אבל חלק מהכותבות פה יום אחד יתגרשו. וכשמתחתנים דרך הרבנות אז חייבים לקבל גט ברבנות (גם אם כל השאר מתנהל בבית המשפט לענייני משפחה). ברבנות רק לגבר יש את היכולת לא לתת גט (שלא לדבר על למשוך את הזמן עם "שלום בית") ואני לא מדברת על להגיע למצב הקיצוני של להיות מסורבת גט, זה מילא, אלא אני מדברת על מצב שבו נשים מוותרות על זכיותיהן, לעיתים קרובות הכלכליות, רק כדי לגמור כבר עם הסחבת הזו שהבעל מושך בלגיטימציה מלאה ועידוד הרבנות ורק לו הכוח למשוך כך.


אז אני מצטערת, לא פעם ראשונה שאני קוראת נשים עצמאיות, חופשיות, חזקות, שאין בהן טיפת קירבה להליך הדתי ולא רוצות בכלל להתקרב אליו, מתלבטות פתאום כי לבן זוג זה חשוב.. ורובן, ממה שאני מכירה, נכנעות ללחץ של הבן זוג, ולא פעם גם של משפחתו, בשביל איזה סבא שזה נורא חשוב לו. סבא שלא יעמוד איתה ברבנות אם חלילה היא תגיע לדיוני גירושין, סבא שלא יהיה בצד שלה כשיהיו בעיות, הוא ממשיך את חייו הלאה, היא זו שתחיה את התוצאות של הבחירה הזו.


אז אני מצטערת, בנושא הזה, בגלל שהשלכות הן ממשיות ומוחשיות לאיכות החיים בעתיד, ולא רק סמל, אני הייתי מצפה מבן הזוג שיתחשב בעמדתי. איכות חיים עולה בעיני על חשיבות של סמל לחצי שעה.
יש לי זוג חברים שפתר את בעיית הסימליות בזה שהם התחתנו בטקס חילוני אבל המחתן היה גבר לבוש בכיפה, והטקס היה ברוח היהדות, ולכן למי שלא דיקדק בפרטים הטקס נראה דתי לגמרי, אף אחד לא הולך לבדוק אם הם נרשמו תכלס ברבנות.


וגם לגבי סוגיות עקרוניות בעתיד, למשל ברית מילה. בגלל שזה דבר לא הפיך, אני חושבת שצריך להתחשב במי שלא רוצה לעשות את הברית. הילד, אם ירצה, בכל שלב בחייו, יוכל לעשות את הברית בפרוצדורה רפואית, מבחירתו החופשית. 

אם זה עניין של עקרונות, אני לא  מקבלת את הזילזול בעקרונות החיים של האדם החופשי. עקרונות והשקפת עולם זה משהו אישי שחשוב לכל אדם, ולא ברור לי למה הציפיה היא תמיד להתגמשות חד צדדית בעיקר מהצד של החופשיים, בטח לא בתחום שאפשר לפתור בקלות כמו ברית מילה, שאפשר להשאיר לילד את חופש הבחירה לעצמו לכשיגדל.


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/13)

את נוגעת פה בנקודה סופר חשובה 
שמסתובבת לי בראש מאז שקראתי את השרשור - היחס כלפי הצד ה"לא דתי" הוא כמי שצריך להתפשר, כי הוא לכאורה זה שלא מאמין בכלום
אבל זו דרך מאוד מוזרה להסתכל על הדברים..  אני, למשל, מאמינה בשוויון מגדרי ובזכות להיות שווה לבן זוגי ולא סקנד בסט, גם לא בצורה סמלית או טקסית
בדיוק כמו שלאדם אורטודוקסי יש אמונות שהוא מבקש/ת לכבד, כך אני מבקשת לכבד את אמונותיי וערכיי אלו
מדוע זה ברור מאליו שאני צריכה להתפשר?? ...או לחילופין כל מי שלא רוצה טקס אורטודוקסי.

כל אחת ואחד מקבלת את ההחלטות שהכי טובות לה, יש מי שרוצה להתחתן ברבנות או מי שלא כל כך מהותי לה הנושא, והכל לגיטימי. 
אבל למה להסיק מראש שהערכים חילוניים חשובים פחות מאלו הדתיים? או שאפשר להתפשר עליהם כדי לכבד את האחר/ת?


----------



## dify (11/11/13)

הגישה היא 
שבדתי "לא יכול" להתפשר.. יש רק דרך אחת וזהו ולכן ברור שהצד הלא דתי הוא זה שמצופה להתפשר.


ויש זילזול עמוק בכל עיקרון ותפיסת עולם שהיא לא דת. אפשר לראות את זה יפה בתוכנית "רצים למליון", אין פעם שלא מכריחים שם צמחוניים לאכול בשר (והיו שם נשים שהיו צמחוניות מאז שהיו ילדות קטנות!) וכולנו צופים בתוכנית ומקבלים את זה בשיוויון נפש, זה "רק" עיקרון חיים שלה.. זה הכל..

לעומת זאת תמיד מקפידים שם על בשר כשר, גם כשמדובר בטיולים במקומות בעולם שבשר כשר ממש לא מאפיין אותם, בתוכנית האחרונה ממש הקפידו כל פעם מחדש לציין שהבשר כשר.. כי לתת משימה של אכילת מאכלי ים למשל, לדתיים, זה משהו שלא יעיזו לעשות להם, בטח לא בפריים טיים ערוץ 10.. למחרת כל המדינה תגעש ויאיימו שוב לסגור את הערוץ..



אז זה אותו דבר בשאר התחומים. יש לך עקרונות? את העקרונות שלך אפשר לכופף. את הדת, לטעמם, לא. שזה קצת אבסורד, כי לרוב מדובר באנשים שגם ככה מקיימים בדת רק מה שמתאים לעקרונות שלהם. אז אם אתה יכול לבחור מה מהדת מתאים לך, שאני אישית חושבת שזה סופר לגיטימי וערכי, אז אתה בעצם מוכיח שאתה יכול להגמיש את הדת שלך, ואתה יכול לבחור מה לעשות מתוך כללי היהדות ומה לא. אז אם לא שמרת נגיעה עד עכשיו, ולא שמרת נידה, ולא שמרת שבת במלואה, אז באמת, פתאום כשזה נוגע לרבנות אתה לא יכול להתפשר מול מה שהוא עיקרון חיים עם השכליות מעשיות עבור זוגתך. משהו פה מאד לא אמין.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (11/11/13)

זה לא מדויק שרק לגבר יש יכולת לא לתת גט 
לאשה יש זכות לא לקבל את הגט, ולכן יש גם גברים מסורבי גט (אמנם משמעותית פחות, אבל גם זה סנריו אפשרי).

http://www.ynet.co.il/articles/0,7340,L-4443470,00.html


----------



## dify (11/11/13)

אני ממש שמחה לקרוא על המקרה הזה 
לצערינו, זה ממש לא המקרה הנפוץ או האופייני, מה שהעלה בי את השאלה- מה לא כתוב בכתבה, מה קרה יחודי שם שהביא לכזו התגלגלות נסיבות? לא שזה רלוונטי לדיון פה, כי תכלס, בשטח, עגונות, מסורבות גט וכד זה בנקבה, ולא במקרה, זה המקרה הנפוץ, ואין ספק שעמדת הרבנות היא לא העמדה החילונית השיוויונית שתואמת את תפיסת עולמה של מישהי כמו פותחת השירשור, לכן אין שום היגיון שבשביל טקס של רבע שעה היא תהיה מוכנה לשים את עצמה לידי דין במקום שכל כך לא מחזיק בעמדותיה ובעמדות המודרניות המערביות לגבי מעמד האישה.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (11/11/13)

בוודאי שלא התכוונתי לטעון את זה 
הרבנות היא ללא ספק גוף שוביניסטי, ולא התכוונתי שאף אחת כאן תשנה את תפיסת עולמה בכלל מקרה כזה או אחר, אבל נראה לי בכל זאת חשוב לתקן שלא רק לגברים יש את הכוח הזה של סרבנות בבית הדין הרבני. 

זה כמובן לא מקרה אופייני ובטח שלא נפוץ, אבל גם לא יחיד:
http://www.justice.gov.il/MOJHeb/SiuaMishpati/News/get.htm
http://www.newfamily.org.il/blog/press-and-media/מסורב-גט/


----------



## ארצג (14/11/13)

עד כמה שהבנתי, יש יותר עגונים מעגונות בארץ 
צריך לזכור שההלכה היהודית נתקבעה בזמן שבו במערכת הכלכלית (היהודית והעולמית) לגבר היה יתרון עצום על האשה, ולכן מערכת הנישואין היהודית מתוכננת לאזן את היתרון הזה. למשל עניין הכתובה, שהוא סוג של הסכם ממון שמכוון אוטומטי לצד האשה, ונועד להגן עליה בתקופה שהיא לא יכלה לצבור רכוש משמעותי.

בנוגע לעניינים אחרים שעלו בתגובות:
בעניין ההבדל בין עקרונות דתיים לעקרונות חילוניים, הדת היא בעצם זהות קולקטיבית עם מערכת חוקית בעלת חוקי עונשין. היא לא באמת מהווה בחירה אישית. ברגע שאדם מחובר אליה, הוא לא יכול ממש להתגמש מבלי להתנתק מכל המערכת ובעצם לעשות שינוי מהותי בזהותו. כשמבקשים ממישהו שבחר עבור עצמו להיות צמחוני לטעום פעם אחת בשר, יש פה בחירה אישית אחת מול בחירה אישית אחרת, ואין לה השלכה ארוכת טווח דומה. כשמבקשים ממישהו דתי לאכול לא כשר, בעצם מבקשים ממנו להפסיק להיות מה שהוא היה כל חייו ולהתחיל זהות חדשה.

בעניין העיקרון הספציפי של הליכה לרבנות, יש פה שוב חוסר הבנה של מהי הדת בעיני המאמין. זוהי איננה רק בחירה אישית של ניהול חיים בצורה הנכונה לדעת הבוחר, אלא הוויית חלק ממערכת עצומת מימדים שמשתרעת על פני דורות בעבר ובעתיד. המעשה הכי משמעותי שאדם יכול לעשות כדי לממש את היותו חלק מהמערכת הזו היא חתונה והקמת בית. כשאדם מאמין מתחתן, הוא נוטל חלק בבניין העתיד וההמשכיות של אותה המערכת, ויותר משהוא מתחתן עם בת זוגו, הוא מתחתן עם המערכת. בת הזוג המושלמת היא מושלמת לא רק עבור חייו הפרטיים, אלא עבור המימוש של ההמשכיות של המערכת. לכן זה עקרוני כלכך לאדם דתי להתחתן במסגרת הדתית. חלק גדול מהמהות של החתונה והסיבה שהוא מתחתן היא החיבור למערכת ואין מבחינתו משמעות לחתונה שלא במסגרת דתית.

אני לא בא להטיף פה לצדקת הדת אלא רק להסביר מה ההבדל בין היחס של אדם חופשי לעקרונות שלו ובין היחס של אדם (יהודי) דתי לדת שלו.


----------



## dify (14/11/13)

תשובות: 
א. לגבי עגינות- אשמח לראות נותנים סטיסטיים ולא "עד כמה שהבנתי" כשאיננו יודעים מי אתה ומאין אתה מבין את הדברים...

ב. קצת מצחיק להגיד שהדת לא מהווה בחירה חופשית, כשבעצם כל דתי בוחר לאיזה זרם הוא משתייך ואיך הדת באה לידי ביטוי בחייו, הרי כולנו מסכימים שלא כל הדתיים חיים את אמונתם באותה דרך, אפילו בינם לבין עצמם יש ויכוחים מה הדרך הנכונה, ולא מעט אנשים אשר מגדירים עצמם מסורתיים (באמה זו או אחרת) בהחלט בוחרים מה מהותי בעיניהם ומה זניח ואפשר לוותר עליו- כלומר בהחלט יש פה גמישות כשרוצים!
(ואני אישית חושבת, שאם גבר לא שומר נגיעה בשם הדת, אין לו זכות לדרוש מאישה דברים בשם הדת.. זה לא חוכמה רק לדרוש מה שנוח..)


ג. בעבר שלנו לא היתה רבנות. יש כללי טקס לפיהם יהודים מתחתנים, ודורות על גבי דורות התחתנו יהודים מבלי שהיה מעורב בחייהם ממסד בשם רבנות, לכל היותר היה מעורב בזה רב העיירה, וגם זה לא בכל עיירה (תקרא על ההיסטוריה הלא כל כך רחוקה של עמנו). הרבנות, ובטח כמו שהיא באה לידי ביטוי בישראל היום, היא לא "ממערכת עצומת מימדים שמשתרעת על פני דורות בעבר" בניגוד ליהדות. מי שהיהדות חשובה לו, בהחלט יכול להתחתן לפי כללי הטקס היהודייםבלי רבנות ולהיות חלק מאותה מורשת, אין קשר.


מי שמאמין בממסדר הרבנות- זכותו המלאה להתחתן דרכה, אני לא באה למנוע מאנשים להתחתן כך. אבל מי שבוחר להתחתן עם אדם שהמערכת הרבנית לא מהווה גורם משמעותי לו, ואולי אפילו מייצג בעיניו דברים שהוא ממש מתנגד להם ברמת עקרונות החיים שלו, צריך להבין שיש פה שני אנשים עם שתי מערכות עקרונות וזה בכלל לא ברור מאליו שהעקרונות  שלו עולים אוטומטית על עקרונותיו של מישהו אחר. לכן צריך להגיע לפשרה, זו הדרך היחידה כשדובר בפער בין שני אנשים, ולא כניעה חד צדדית מתמשכת וקבועה שרק צד אחד מצופה לעמוד בה תמידית בשם עליונות האמונה של צד אחד על הצד השני.

אנילא באה להטיף, אני באה לשאול שאלות קשות על מילים יפות ללא כיסוי


----------



## ארצג (14/11/13)

תשובשובות 
א. http://www.nrg.co.il/online/1/ART1/600/643.html

ב. ניסיתי להביא את העיקרון, וכמובן שמדובר בהכללה. בסופו של דבר יש מימוש פרטני שאנשים עושים וספקטרום של שיטות. העקרון הוא: זהות קולקטיבית בעלת משמעות פורמלית מול בחירה אישית. למשל, כשדתי מוותר על שמירת נגיעה, הוא בוחר את זה עבור עצמו, אולי בהתבסס על הודאה בחולשה, ולא עבור הזהות כולה. אם הוא מתחתן עם גויה, או אוכל לא כשר מול הציבור בטלויזיה על מנת לזכות בפרס כספי, הוא בעצם אומר, אינני יותר חלק מהזהות. כשהןא בוחר להצטרף לקבילה כלשהי ולקבל עליו את מנהגיה, או להמשיך את מנהגי קהילתו המסורתיים, הוא עדיין משתייך לזהות קולקטיבית.

ג. בעניין זה את די צודקת, הרבנות היא אכן ממסד חדש. הזהות הקולקטיבית שלנו נאלצה לחיות ללא ריבונות במשך תקופה ארוכה והיא הצליחה על ידי מודל רשתי מבוזר. עדיין, התקווה לריבונות היתה העקרון הכי בסיסי שלה. כעת משחידשנו את הריבונות, ניתנה האפשרות להקים ממסד שיבצע רישום. החשיבות ההלכתית שלו, כפי שאת יודעת בוודאי, היא מניעת ממזרות. בנוסף, ישנה החשיבות שלו כסמלה של ההמשכיות של הזהות הקולקטיבית. לאדם שמאמין בהמשכיות הזו ובזהות הזו, אי ההכרה בה בעת החתונה היא גדיעת המשמעות של אקט החתונה עצמו.

אני לא בא להתנשא על אנשים זרים בהודעות ציניות ובחיקוי שלהם ללא פרובוקציה, רק לחלוק דעות.


----------



## dify (14/11/13)

אתה יודע מה ההבדל המהותי, הבסיסי, הגדולבינהם? 
בין העגונים לעגונות?

שעל פי אותו ממסד רבני מהולל, כן כן, בדיוק זה שאתה כואב את היותי צינית כלפיו, אותו ממסד בדיוק, גורם לזה שעגונה לא יכולה להקים משפחה חדשה, בעוד שהגבר "העגון" יכול לחיות עם אישה חדשה ולהביא איתה ילדים, אישה נשואה שלא קיבלה גט אסורה לגבר אחר, ואם תביא איתו ילדים, ילדיה יחשבו ממזרים באותה רבנות עצמה. ילדיו של ה"עגון" לא נחשבים ממזרים. לכן ההשלכות על חייה של אישה עגונה הם הרסניים, בעוד שההשלכות על חייו של גבר שאישתו לא הסכימה לסיים את עניינהם המשותפים היא אפסית.

כן, כן, כדאי שתבינו מה זה אומר כשאתן עוברות דרך הרבנות. כי זו אחת הבעיות האמיתיות לגמרי. וכשגבר מושך נתינת גט, זה אומר שאישה, שיש לה שעון ביולוגי מוגבל בזמן, לא יכולה למצוא לעצמה זוגיות חדשה, כי הילדים שלה יחשבו ממזרים כל עוד הבעל שלה לא שיחרר אותה רישמית. וזה *הבדל קריטי*

אז עם כל הכבוד לזה שהיו יהודים שכן או לא חלמו על ישות ריבונית (שיש כאלו שיגידו שהכוונה היתה למדינת ישראל ולא לרבנות מפלה וערכאית), ההשלכות המיידיות על איכות החיים של האישה שעומדת במצב הזה, ומוותרת על זכויותיה כדי לא להיות עגונה כי עגינות זה מצב שיכול להרוס לה את המשך החיים, תסלח לי, פי אלף יותר קריטי לה באותו רגע מאשר חלומם של יהודים אלפי שנה, אם בכלל.


אתה אולי לא ציני, אבל אתה יוצא מנקודת הנחה שיש משהו קדוש שהוא מעל כולם, לי כואב לראות שאמונה קדושה יותר מאיכות חייהם של אנשים. אולי כדאי שנתחיל לראות אנשים קודם.


----------



## ארצג (14/11/13)

כן, אני יודע 
בזה התכוונתי כשכתבתי את המשט האחרון ההוא "אני לא מתכוון להטיף לצדקת הדת אלא להסביר את ההבדל..." וגו'. לא רציתי להיכנס לויכוחים האלו.
בכל מקרה, לזה אין קשר לנישואין אלא לגירושין, והסמכות הבלעדית של גירושין היא בידי הרבנות בכל מקרה. לכן יש חובה פלילית על זוג שמתחתן מחוץ לרבנות ולא נרשם בה.
אני לא חושב שהאפליה כזו קריטית, כי אשה שממילא לא מאמינה בסמכות ההלכתית ולא מתכוונת לרשום רשמית אף נישואין ממילא לא מאמינה במושג של ממזרות וכל העניין לא משפיע עליה, ואשה שכן מאמינה במושגים האלה, הרי בניה יחשבו ממזרים הלכתית (גם בעיניה) אם לא תתגרש דרך הרבנות.
אני אשמח לחלוק את כל דעותי האישיות בעניין פטריארכליה/רבנות/ממזרות מאוחר יותר, אם את מתעניינת.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (14/11/13)

שאלה למי שיודע 
ילד ממזר - האם יש לזה השפעה על חייו פרט לכך שלא יוכל להתחתן ברבנות?


----------



## רגע33 (14/11/13)

כדאי להתייעץ עם אדם שבקיא בהלכה, רצוי רב 
ככל הידוע לי אין לכך שום משמעות בחיים האזרחיים/חילוניים. נדמה לי שלא רק הילד עצמו מנוע מנישואין ברבנות אלא גם כמה דורות אחריו, אבל זו שאלה הלכתית ובעיני הכתובת הנכונה למי שחשובה לו ההלכה, היא רב.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (14/11/13)

הכוונה היא דוקא לא להלכה 
כמו שהגוף היחיד בארץ שאכפת לו אם התחתנת ברבנות או לא - זו הרבנות, מעניין אותי אם יש איזשהו גוף בארץ שמעניין אותו אם הילד ממזר, חוץ מהרבנות (כלומר - לא יוכל להתחתן, למיטב ידיעתי טפו טפו לבינתיים לרבנות יש מונופול רק בתחום הזה).


----------



## רגע33 (16/11/13)

תתייעצי עם משפחה חדשה 
ו/או עם עורך דין בתחום דיני משפחה. וגם רב עשוי לדעת את התשובה לשאלות שלך , למרות הכל. וזה שהיום אין לזה השפעה לא אומר שבעוד 20 שנה זה עדיין יהיה המצב, החמרות מיותרות ממציאים כל הזמן. מי יודע, אולי גם מי שלא שומר שבת או לא לבושה מספיק צנוע לא ייחשב מספיק יהודי בעיניהם כדי לחתן אותם.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (11/11/13)

ההבדל הוא 
אם גבר לא נותן גט לאישה היא לא יכולה להתחתן ולהביא ילדים כי ילדיה יחשבו ממזרים.
גבר שלא מקבל גט יכול להביא ילדים מאישה אחרת וילדיו לא יהיו ממזרים. חברה שלי ההורים שלה הם כאלו. היא נולדה לאב שאשתו לשעבר לא נתנה לו גט במשך המון שנים (משהו כמו 30). לא הייתה לו בעיה והוא חי עם אישה אחרת ויש להם 3 ילדים חברה שלי בינהם.


----------



## PooKiPsiT (11/11/13)

הבדל אחד מיני רבים בהבדלים בין גברים ונשים...


----------



## ayaht (14/11/13)




----------



## הרבאחיהוד (11/11/13)

פשרות באידאלים ופשרות באורח החיים 
אני קורא בעניין את דברייך ואומר מספר דברים

נראה שאת מאד פרגמטית ומתפשרת בהרבה דברים כדי לא לריב. אני מקווה מאד שגם בן הזוג שלך מתפשר איתך, כדי להגיע לזוגיות בריאה ומאוזנת.

בכל הדברים שכבר הגעתם בהם לפשרה את נשמעת מרוצה גם אם את היית הצד המוותר, וגם אם לפני מעשה זה היה נראה לך כמו עיקרון מקודש וחשוב.

במצב החוקי היום במדינת ישראל אין הרבה הבדל בין זוגות נשואים ובין ידועים בציבור, נשואים אזרחית או בחו"ל, וכדומה. יש כאן בעיה מעשית של סרבנות גט אפשרית (שכל זוג צריך לפתור על ידי הסכם לכבוד הדדי) ובעיה עקרונית של שיתוף הפעולה עם הרבנות.

אז אני שוב מפנה אותך לדברים שכתבת, שויתור לטובת הזוגיות אין בו בהכרח ויתור על העקרונות אלא רק גמישות לטובת בניית הבית.

ברמה הפרקטית אציע ללכת עם צהר ועם רב שיבנה ביחד איתכם טקס אישי ומיוחד.

בהצלחה


----------



## dify (11/11/13)

רק פרט קטן 
צוהר לא פותר רישום ברבנות, לא? כלומר גם אם תתחתן דרך צוהר בטקס אישי, עדיין את הגירושין היא תצטרך לעבור דרך הרבנות כמו כל מי שמתחתן דרך הרבנות מלכתחילה, לא? הלא לצוהר אין סמכות לגרש. אני טועה? איפה היתרון של צוהר על פני טקס חילוני אישי ומיוחד שבו לא נרשמים בכלל ברבנות?


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (11/11/13)

מדויק. היתרון הוא שבן זוגה כן רוצה רבנות.


----------



## dify (11/11/13)

אבל היא לא 
לכן זה לא פותר את החלק המהותי והוא מעורבות הרבנות.


----------



## דורמורי (11/11/13)

צריך להחליט מה דיל ברייקר בחיים. 
כי כמו שאמרו, צוהר זה נחמד אבל זה לא באמת 'פתרון ביניים'. זה הפתרון של 'הולכים לרבנות' בעטיפה נעימה יותר. בסוף אף אחד לא יכול להחליט בשבילך מה קריטי עד רמת פירוק הקשר/ הקפאת ענייני החתונה למחשבות עמוקות יותר, ועל מה את או הוא מוכנים להתגמש.

מכעיס ככל שיישמע, אני לא רואה הרבה סיכוי שמישהו שמאמין בערכי הדת (יהדות) מוותר על חופה לפי ההלכה. זה נתפס - בין אם בצדק ובין אם לא - כמשהו מהותי יותר מחמץ בפסח ומאוכל ביום כיפור, לאור ההשלכות הזוגיות והמשפחתיות. אם יש היום פתרונות אלטרנטיביים שעונים על הגדרת ההלכה ולא עוברים ברבנות, סבבה. עוד לא השתכנעתי שיש כאלו בזרם האורתודוקסי. ואולי עבור החילוני זה נתפש כאילו יש 'עוד זרמים בדת' וקוראים להם רפורמים/קונסרווטיבים (אאוריקה ושות'), אבל עבור 'הדתי הרגיל ברחוב' האורתודוקס, הכיפה הסרוגה הנפוצה, הזרמים האלו...מממ. הוא בהחלט יעדיף את החילוני. למה? היסטוריה. כי החילוני לא מתיימר על פי רוב להגיד שהוא שומר מצוות ושככה צריך לשמור אותם. רובנו פשוט 'לא מאמין בזה, לא חושב שצריך את זה, יש לי את הערכים שלי, תודה ולהתראות'. עם זה לדתי קל להתמודד. עם ישראל תמיד היה מורכב משומרי מצוות בכל מיני רמות, עד רמת הכמעט כלום, ככה שחילוני זה לא המצאה חדשה. שיטות אלטרנטיביות גם היו תמיד, אבל הם עשו יותר צרות. פרושים, צדוקים, נוצרים - זה כבר מאיים על היהדות 'האמיתית' אליבא הדתי האורתודוקסי, שזאת כבר בעיה. עכשיו למרות מה שאומרים לנו בטלויזיה על ההם שמ-פ-ח-ד-י-ם, זה שמישהוא מרגיש מאוים ומפוחד על דתו, זה לא אומר שהוא חסר ביטחון בה או שהיא נכונה 'פחות'. זה אומר שהוא אנושי.

השאלה העקרונית זה האם זה יהיה שווה את המאמץ והאם לא עדיף להתחתן עם מישהו בראש דומה לשלך. ברור שמטר מחתונה זאת שאלה שנראית תלושה מהמציאות, אבל עדיף לשאול קצת לפני החתונה מאשר הרבה אחריה. 

לאלוקים פתרונים.
ולכופרים: ל__________ פתרונים, השלם כפי רצונך. (רק תזכור שגם _______ פונה בסוף לאלוקים כשהוא ממש מסתבך. רק אומר. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## dify (11/11/13)

בוא נשאל את זה ככה, 
אם היא תגיד שהיא לא מוכנה לשמוע על הרבנות. נקודה. שזה עיקרון שלה בל יעבור והיא מצפה שהוא יכבד את זה, אז על זה הוא יוותר על הזוגיות איתה?
ולהיפך- אם הוא אומר שמבחינתו זה עיקרון בל יעבור, הוא מוכן רק ברבנות, אז על זה היא תפרד ממנו?

בהנחה שלשניהם זה באמת חשוב, אז יתכן שזה משקף פערים שלא ניתנים לגישור.
בהנחה ששניהם מוכנים להתפשר, זה אומר שהם לא מוכנים לוותר אחד על השני, גם במחיר של התגמשות, וזה בעיני סמל לאהבה.


אבל אם רק אחד מוכן להתפשר בזמן שהשני מוכן לוותר עליו בשביל העיקרון שלו, הרי שברור מה סדר העדיפויות של כל אחד מהם וגם ברור מי יצטרך לוותר לאורך כל הדרך על עקרונותיו. 
צריך לחשוב טוב טוב האם רוצים לחיות עם מישהו שמוכן לוותר עלי עבור העקרונות שלו. לדעתי לפחות, זה לא הדדיות והמשמעות של זה מאד משמעותית ובהחלט משקפת את מאזן הכוחות בין בני הזוג.


----------



## דורמורי (11/11/13)

לא בטוח שהבנתי 
אם הוא מוכן * רק * ברבנות, והיא מוכנה * רק לא * ברבנות, אז כן. או שמישהו יוותר על עקרון שלו, או שהם ייפרדו. לא רואה לוגיקה אחרת כל כך למצב, ולפני חתונה מומלץ להכניס קצת שכל לרגש. נראה לי, לפחות. 

ברור שאם שניהם/אחד מהם מוכן להתפשר, אז זה נחמד ואהבה ויופי והכל. באמת. גם ברור שאם זה תמיד אותו אחד אז אנחנו בבעיה פה. 

אז אני לא בטוח שהבנתי מה השאלה, אבל לא נראה לי שיש פה תשובה של שחור ולבן בכל מקרה...


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/13)

רק מעניין... 
שלכולם ברור שהיא זו שצריכה להתפשר, או לחילופין שכל אחד שעקרונותיו הם אחרים מזו של הרבנות "טבעי" שיתפשר.
כי זו המגמה השלטת, וכך משמר המעמד העליון את מקומו בחברה - כי זה נראה טבעי
אני חושבת שמה שאנחנו מנסות להעלות למודעות (או לפחות אני) הוא שעקרונות חילוניים (שוויון בפני החוק למשל) אינם נחותים מאלו הדתיים
בסוף הזוג יחליט בעצמו מי מהם מתפשר, אבל חשוב להבין שהוא מתפשר, כלומר מוותר מעקרונותיו לטובת השני (היא או הוא) 
וזה לא מובן מאליו!!


----------



## דורמורי (11/11/13)

מי זה הכולם הזה? 
לא אמרתי שהיא צריכה להתפשר. ההפך, אמרתי שהם צריכים לחשוב אם מישהו מהם מוכן לוותר וכמה העיקרון של רבנות/לא רבנות הוא קריטי להם. 

אם זה כזה ייהרג ובל יעבור לשניהם, מה שאני לא יודע, אז שיחשבו שוב אם הם צריכים להתחתן.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (11/11/13)

אני אגיד משהו מפתיע 
ואני מקווה שהרבנות לא תתלבש עלי שוב בגלל זה

אני בהחלט יכול לראות מצב שזוג לא מתחתן או מתחתן בחו"ל גם אם החתן דתי
אין כאן איסורים חמורים שכרוכים בזה. (או אם נדייק, האיסורים שכרוכים בחיים עם בת זוג שלא שומרת טהרת המשפחה, למשל, חמורים הרבה הרבה הרבה יותר)


אני קורא לנישואין דתיים כי אני בעד אורח החיים הדתי, גם באופן אישי וגם באופן ציבורי, וברור לי שבחברה שרובה חילוני דרישה כזו צריכה להיות מגובה במאמץ אדיר מצד הרבנות והממסד, והמאמץ הזה לא מספיק נראה כרגע.

יהיו כאן לאחרונה הרבה דיונים על נושאים דתיים ואם אני לא מתערב בהם זה עם סיבה טובה מאד.

מה שאמרתי בתגובתי הקודמת היא שאם וכאשר הכלה תחליט שהיא מוכנה להתפשר אז
א. ייתכן שהיא תגלה שגם הפשרה הזו לא כל כך נוראה
ב. יש דרכים שבהם צריך וכדאי להקל על פשרה כזו

זה הכל


----------



## רגע33 (11/11/13)

אין שום בעיה לעשות חופה על פי ההלכה בלי רבנות 
חופה לפי ההלכה לא מחייבת רב ובטח ובטח שלא רבנות.איך אתה חושב נערכות החופות של קטינים בחצרות מסוימים? אלה ששמתחתנים בגיל 15, 16, 17 אבל נרשמים רק אחר כך כדי לא לעבור על החוק. נדמה לך שהם רפורמים? אתה יודע, לא בדיוק. בקיצור, אתה מערבב משהו שלא קשור בכלל ודווקא את הבעיה הזאת אפשר לפתור ואפילו די בקלות, לפי איזה זרם שתרצה. לעומת זאת, חיים משותפים עם אדם שיוצא מנוקדת הנחה שהרצונות והעקרונות שלו הם חשובים יותר משל הצד השני ולכן זה מובן מאליו שהצד השני יתקפל ("יתחשב" במכבסת המילים הדוסית) - אתה צודק, זאת בעיה שיתכן שלא ניתן לגשר עליה .. חשוב לצאת מהחשיבה המקובעת הזאת ולהבין שלשני הצדדים יש עקרונות ומתסכל ככל שזה יהיה בשביל המסורתיים אין הצדקה של ממש שאישה חילונית שרואה ברבנות גוף שוביניסטי וחשוך, לא רלבנטי לחיים שלה ומבחינה ערכית הולך ומתרחק מהיהדות האמיתית תענה בחיוב לבקשה לטכס שמערב את הרבנות כי זה פשוט למחוק את העקרונות שלה,  למחוק את מי שהיא, להתעלם ממה שהיא מאמינה בו.


----------



## דורמורי (11/11/13)

כמה דברים. והרב אחיהוד - כנס בבקשה 
א. אשמח לשמוע את דעת הרב אחיהוד על מה שאת מציעה פה, קרי חתונה הלכתית לגמרי בלי לעבור ברבנות.

ב. יתקפל / יתחשב זה עניין של כל זוג בעולם, בכל נושא בעולם. נראה לי שכשמדובר בדת אנשים פשוט נהיים 'עקרוניים' יותר. אגב, לאדם דתי (מאמין, מצוות וכו') לראות את אשתו או לדעת שהיא אוכלת פיתה בפסח, זה ויתור אדיר על חלק מאושרו. הזוי ככל שזה יישמע לאוזן החילונית. כמובן יש גם כאלו שזה לא מזיז להם את קצה המצה. אז לא רק צד אחד באמת 'מתקפל/מתחשב' פה, גם אם זה נראה במישור המעשי שכן. 

ובשביל שזה לא יקרה באופן יומיומי (הפגיעה באושר הזה), אני באמת חושב שאם זה חשוב מאוד לשני הצדדים, עדיף לא להיכנס לשדה המוקשים הזה.


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/13)

לי הייתה חופה הלכתית לחלוטין !! 
בלי הרבנות האורטודוקסית!!
וגם אני אשמח לשמוע למה היא לא מוכרת על ידי ממשלת ישראל!

שאלה רטורית כמובן, כי הדיון הוא לא על מהות הדת, או על מסורת כלל! כי אם על שימור של אליטה של זרם אחד (מיני רבים) ביהדות בשלטון. סה טו!
יבוא מי שירצה טקס שוויוני? מי שאינו משתייך לאותו זרם אורטודוקסי? הומוסקסואל? לסבית? חצי יהודי? - ייצא בחוץ! יעבור מדינה! לא בבית ספרנו.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (11/11/13)

כבר היה בעבר דיון ארוך על הדברים האלה 
וכבר רמזתי למעלה שאני לא יכול לומר כאן כל מה שאני רוצה.


נישואין בעם ישראל תמיד נוהלו על ידי ממסד - קהילתי, עירוני או ממשלתי, והסיבה היא הסדרת הגירושין. אם יש נישואין על פי ההלכה, ובעקבותיהם חלילה גירושין, והגירושין הם לא על פי ההלכה, אז יהיו ממזרים, וזה דבר שמאז ומעולם רצו להימנע ממנו.

לכן אני מאד בעד נישואין ברבנות, ומאד בעד שהרבנות מאד תשתנה גם בתחום הנישואין ובעיקר בתחום הגירושין. יש מחר כנס של ארגון "בית הלל" על כל נושא הגירושין והעגינות, ויש המון מה לומר בנושא.


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/13)

הרבנות יכולה להשתנות וזה מבורך 
רק לא קשור לעניין. 
אני לא אורתודוקסית ולכן לא משנה מה תעשה הרבנות הספציפית הזו וכמה גופי צהר יפתחו, היא לא רלוונטית לא לחיי ולא לחיי רבים מאיתנו היושבים בציון.
חופש לחיות את חיינו בהתאם לערכינו, כזה ותו לא. כל השאר - לא רלוונטי.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (11/11/13)

נכון, אבל החיים במדינה גורמים לך בהכרח לפשרות 
אם תחיי במדבר תוכלי להתפשר פחות

גם ללכת לצבא זו פשרה, וגם לשלם מס הכנסה, וגם אלף חוקים אחרים של הכנסת שלא מקובלים עלי


----------



## yael rosen (11/11/13)

אין ספק 
מסכימה, מדינה היא חוזה בין אנשים ובו אנו מוותרים על חלק מהזכויות (למשל, החופש לגנוב או לרצוח) תמורת חיים בביטחון יחסי (זה היה הובס או לוק?)
אלא שהבקשה פה היא כבר לא חלק מהחוזה, היא לא סבירה בשום צורה, היא פוגענית ובטח ובטח שלא מתאימה למה שהגיע בעקבות המהפכה המודרנית
זוהי רציונליזציה שמעקרת את הדיון. אין שום דבר "טבעי" או "מסורתי" בכך שמכריחים אותנו להתחתן בחופה אורטודוקסית (ושום מילה על מה אני חושבת על המנהגים שלהם).

האם גם העבדות האפרו אמריקאית הייתה כורח המציאות? האם אפרטהייד הוא חלק מחוזה עם מדינה. פעם הומוסקסואליות הייתה מחלת נפש שהופיעה כחלק מהDSM. יש הרבה דרכים לטבען תפיסות חברתיות ולהגיד ש"ככה זה" וזה "חלק מהחיים" וזה באמת נראה טבעי, אלא שבעיני (ויש מי שחולק איתי את התחושה) העובדה שמכריחים אותי להתאחד עם אישי באחד הטקסים היותר אישיים שיש רק בדרך אחת (שלא לדבר על כך שיש חלקים שלמים באוכלוסיה שאינם שווים בפני החוק בגלל זה) גורמת לי להרגיש מושפלת (ובן זוגי חולק את ההשקפה הזו) והיא פשוט לא סבירה ולא מתקבלת על הדעת .. אבל אלו דברים שאולי נבין רק בראי ההיסטוריה.

כבר דנו על כך בעבר, ולכל אחד ואחת מאיתנו יש עמדה שמשקפת דרך חיים, והיא לא תשתנה.. כנראה.


----------



## רגע33 (11/11/13)

הוא כבר הגיב על זה בעבר ודי בהרחבה 
אתה יכול להסתכל כמה שבועות אחורה. בהתחשב כך שהרב אחיהוד הוא חלק מהרבנות בסופו של דבר, גם אם הוא משתייך לארגון צהר שזה אותה גברת בשינוי אדרת  -אז גם התשובות שלו בהתאם - יש להודות שהוא היה כנה להפתיע ולא הכחיש את העובדות שלא נוחות לרבנות. אם כי הפרשנות שלו לעיתים לא מקובלת עליי לחלוטין, כמו הטענה שהרבנות בעצם עוזרת לאנשים להתגרש ולא תורמת לעיוות  המזעזע של נישואים פסאודו-יהודים על הנייר בלבד, חסרי כל משמעות אמיתית, שנמשכים עד שהמוות יפריד בינינו או עד שהבעל יקבל את כל דרישותיו .

לא צריך להיות פוסק הלכה כדי להבין את מה שכולנו רואים ויודעים. הסיבה שחופה שתערך לפי כל פרטי ההלכה אבל לא דרך הרבנות לא תוכר היא פוליטית נטו. יהודים כל העולם נישאים מבלי הרבנות הישראלית בדיוק כמו שעשו לפני שהיתה מדינת ישראל. ואפילו חלק מהיהודים בתוך ישראל לא ממש מכירים ברבנות כסמכות, אין סיבה שדווקא אליה אני אשא את עיני כהנהגה רוחנית, במיוחד לאור ההתנהלות המרחיקה שהיא דובקת בה בעשור האחרון. 

ולגבי סעיף ב' שלך - אין לי ספק שזה כואב גם לצד הדתי, למה נדמה לך שזה הזוי בעיני? באותה מידה זה יהיה סכין בלב שלי לשמוע את בעלי מברך "שלא עשני אישה" ולא יועילו כל הפלפולים סביב זה. לא הטלתי ספק בצער האדם הדתי אבל אני לא מסכימה לתמונה החד סטרית שאתה מצייר. ההנחה שהצד הדתי מונע מעקרונות נעלים ואילו הצד החילוני הוא עלה נידף חסר עקרונות היא ששגויה מיסודה ומביאה להתבטלות הצד החילוני ומחיקת הזהות שלו בשיטת הסלמי. כל פעם "מתחשבים" עוד קצת עד שבסוף אתה כבר לא יודע מי אתה ולא מכיר את מי שבמראה. אני גם חושב ת שעדיף לא להיכנס לשדה המוקשים הזה ולכן אני יודעת שלא הייתי בוחרת להתחתן עם איש דתי או מסורתי.


----------



## דורמורי (11/11/13)

עזבי 
את קצת מתעקשת לראות כל פעם בדברים שאני כותב את מה שאת רוצה ולא את מה שאני כותב, כך גם בתמונה החד סטרית הזו ששרטטת שם. זה בולט לי במיוחד בשרשור הזה, שבו מתחילתו אמרתי לבחורה את מה שאת כותבת בסוף דברייך, שיש דברים שעדיף ללבן לפני ואם העקרונות שונים והתהום עמוקה מדי ביניהם, שווה לחשוב על לבחור במשהו אחר לחיים משותפים. מי ביקש מהחילוני להתבטל בפני 'הדתי הנעלה'? זה כבר בראש שלך. באמת, חלאס.


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

אני משקפת לך את דבריך והצד השני של המטבע 
אתה כתבת על הכאב שיגרם לאדם דתי כשהוא יראה את אשתו מחללת שבת או אוכלת חמץ ולא הזכרת ולו במילה את הרגשות של האדם החילוני. וגם הוספת מן הערה מוזרה שכביכול מובן מאליו שזה ישמע הזוי לאוזן החילונית, כאילו שאנשים חילונים לא מסוגלים להבין אמונות דתיות. וואלה, צודק, כולם יודעים שאנחנו כל היום עסוקים בסקס, סמים ורקונרול. נו, באמת. אם זה לא נקרא אצלך חד-צדדי וציפיה מהצד החילוני להתבטל מתוך התחשבות אז כדאי שתעשה עם עצמך חושבים. אני מציבה מולך מראה שמשקפת לך את הצד השני של המבטע שאתה מתאר, היא פשוט לא נוחה לך כי אתה מקובע בתפיסה שרק לדתיים יש אמונות ורק הם נפגעים .

היות והסכמתי מההתחלה שזהו שדה מוקשים שעדיף לא להיכנס אליו,ה לא ברור למה אתה חושב שיש כאן מחלוקת ואפילו ציינתי את זה בתגובה הראשונה שלי לפותחת השרשור, שאני לא הייתי שוקלת להתחתן עם דתי/מסורתי.


----------



## דורמורי (12/11/13)

כאמור, עזבי. 
את החושבים שלי אני עושה מצוין, תודה. את לא משקפת מולי מראה של מה * שאני * חושב ומה שמשתמע מכך, זה דווקא היה יכול להיות דיון שהייתי נהנה ממנו, גם אם את ואני חושבים 180 מעלות אחד מהשני. אני בהחלט גם אוהב להגמיש, לבחון ולאתגר את ההשקפות שלי. 
את יותר משקפת את דעתך ואת המראה שלך, ומנסה כל פעם לחלץ מהסאבטקסט שלי מה שנוח לך. עקשנות היא לא משהו שאני נהנה להיתקל בו באינטרנט או להידרש אליו בעצמי, וכמו כולנו אני שונא ששמים לי מילים בפה או מחשבות בראש, ואחרי פעם פעמיים של בקשות ואמירות כאלו מצידי... 
קיצר 'חושבים' זה משהו שקל להגיד למישהו לעשות וקשה לעשות בעצמך, אני מניח.


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

אין ספק שאתה לא רואה את הצד השני 
ברור שאני אומרת לך את דעתי ולא את דעתך - מה ציפית? אתה כותב ואני מביעה את דעתי על הדברים שכתבת, שמה לעשות, יוצרים רושם מסוים ומעבירים מסר מאוד בעייתי שאתה מנסה להתחמק אפילו מלשמוע אותו כי הוא לא מסתדר לך עם משהו. בדיוק בגלל זה יש צורך לשקף את המשמעות של המילםי שלך למי שעומד מולך. אחרת אתה יכול לדבר עם עצמך אם לא מעניין אותך לשמוע איך הצד השני מרגיש עם מה שאתה אומר.  אבל היות ואתה מתקשה לקבל זאת ומתעקש להתעלם מהתחושות שהמילים שלך מעורורת, אז בהחלט נניח לך. חבל לי שלקחת את זה כ"כ קשה, לי דווקא היה נחמד, אבל בגילי יש עור יותר עבה כנראה. המשך יבוא, מן הסתם, בשרשור אחר.


----------



## דורמורי (12/11/13)

צודקת. 
אכן, ברוב עקשנותי ציפיתי שתגידי לי את דעתי ולא את דעתך, איך פספסתי את זה?

אם העניין היה 'איך הצד השני מרגיש לאור דברים שאני אומר' זה היה מאוד מעניין אותי. אבל מה קורה אם אני יותר ממרגיש שהצד השני בא עם הרגשה מוכנה מהבית ורק מחפש איפה אפשר למצוא אותה בדברים שאני כותב, ויותר נחמד - בדברים שאני לא כותב?
מה שבעיקר קרה בעיניי זה שדמיינת לך איזה דמות (דתית? אני לא. היו לנו פה דיונים גם בשבת. צעירה ממך? לא יודע. עקשנית, אטומה, מסורתית, שמרנית, לא מבינה, מוזמנת להמשיך. עשית את זה נפלא עד כה) - אז זה קצת מעייף מתישהוא. 
כמובן, אם בא לך לשמוע ביקורת על הבוקר בגילך ומצבך המתקדם.

וקצת אירוני שכתבת שאני מתעקש להתעלם מהתחושות שהמילים שלי מעוררות. סתם, לפעמים כל הפוסל וזה.


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

איך יכולתי לבוא בדעה מראש? לא ידעתי מה תכתוב 
ההודעות שמנסות להסביר לך  איזה רגש זה מעורר נתקלות בביטול /זלזול והתכחשות לדברים שכתבת. לא יודעת למה, כנראה משהו בסגנון שלי מעצבן אותך ואיתך הסליחה! 

לא כתבתי שאתה אטום או עקשן או שמרן (אם כי אם כבר אמרת את זה, אז כן אתה באמת מצטייר בעיני כשמרן מאוד בתפיסות הדתיות שלך אבל זה צפוי כי הרי זו המשמעות בדיוק של תפיסה אורתודוכסית) לא השתמשתי בשום מילה מהמילים האלה. אתה יכול להפנות איזה ביקורת שבא לך, בגילי המתקדם אני לא נעלבת מאנשים זרים באינטרנט.

ורק כדי להבהיר לא היתה שום כוונה לפגוע או להעליב ואני מתנצלת בכנות אם עשיתי זאת.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/11/13)

אני מסכימה עם הדברים שכתבת 
כאמור, או ששני הצדדים יחליטו שעבורם זה יהרג ובל יעבור (ואז, לא רק שהם לא יתחתנו אלא יכול להיות שהם לא צריכים להתחתן: מה יקרה כשירצו לעשות ברית מילה לילד, צד אחד ירצה והצד השני לא- אין כזה דבר חצי ברית מילה).
או שצד אחד יהיה מוכן להתפשר (הצד שהנושא פחות עקרוני לו)- וזה לאו דווקא אומר שהחילוני יתפשר. יכול להיות שהדתי, אחרי חיפוש עצמי מסוים יחליט שהוא כן מוכן להתפשר ולהתחתן בקפריסין או בפראג. 

כאמור, כדי לאפשר זוגיות, פשרה חייבת להתקיים. אני אגב, לא חושבת שבהכרח פשרה זה רע. פשרה היא הכרחית ואולי היא סוג של רע הכרחי. ולפעמים, כל אחד מבני הזוג מתפשר בנושאים אחרים ומצליחים לחיות יחד באושר. ואם שני הצדדים מאושרים - אז מי אנחנו שנגיד שהפשרה הייתה לא ראויה. 

אגב, הזוגיות שלי היא עדות לכך שלא תמיד שהצד החילוני הוא הצד המתפשר. אני באתי מבית חילוני במיוחד ובן זוגי בא מבית מסורתי. בתקופה שהכרתי אותו, הוא אפילו היה יותר מסורתי מחלק מהמשפחה שלו. אני הייתי מתפשרת בכך שלא הייתי אוכלת לידו אוכל לא כשר (למרות שהוא אמר לי, שהוא לא רוצה למנוע ממני לאכול מנה לא כשרה במסעדה אם אני רוצה, הוא פשוט לא יטעם... אבל אני חשבתי שהרבה יותר נעים לחלוק את המנות ולאכול ביחד ואם למשל, היה לי בן זוג צמחוני, יכול להיות שהייתי בוחרת להזמין מנות צמחוניות במסעדה כדי שנוכל לחלוק ולטעום אחד מהשני) הוא גם היה שותה רק יין כשר. ביום כיפור לא הייתי צמה ובפסח, כשלא היינו ביחד, לא הייתי שומרת. ואז, לאט לאט נעתי לכיוון שלו. כשגרנו יחד קבענו שאוכל לא כשר לא נכנס הביתה, ובפסח נהפוך את הבית לכשר ולא נכניס חמץ. והחלטתי שלא אכפת לי לבלות איתו יום כיפור ולראות "על מה כל הרעש"... ובגלל שלי חלק מהדברים היו לא עקרוניים, אז ויתרתי. ואני פתאום ראיתי שהערכים המסורתיים שלו מוצאים חן בעיני (הוא אדם מאד מכבד, תמיד מנסה לעזור לחלשים ולוקח המון דברים מאד חיוביים מהדת).

ואז קרה משהו מפתיע, שלא אני ולא הוא ציפינו שיקרה. פתאום נהיו לו סדקים מסוימים במסורתיות ובאמונה. וההקפדה שלו התרופפה. ואני מצאתי את עצמי אומרת לו - שאני לא רוצה שישתנה בשבילי או שיוותר על העקרונות שלו והוא הסביר לי שזה לא בשבילי - זה תהליך שלו עם עצמו... 

והאמת, שלאורך הזוגיות שלנו - אני מרגישה שאנחנו נעים אחד כלפי השני. כל הזמן מתקרבים קצת... משפיעים אחד על השני ומגבשים רעיונות משותפים. והדבר היפה הוא שאף אחד מאיתנו לא מוותר לשני- זה פשוט קורה באופן טבעי. אנחנו מדברים המון על עקרונות, אמונה ורעיונות.

התחלנו את הזוגיות במחשבה שאנחנו מאד שונים אחד מהשני וכנראה שנצטרך להתפשר... ואז ראינו, שהשוני הוא שטחי וחיצוני. וככל שמקלפים את הקליפות - אנחנו בעצם מאד דומים... ובעקרונות, בבסיס, יש לנו גישות מאד דומות. ובדברים ששונים - גילינו שלשנינו הפשרות קלות יותר.


----------



## Another Girl (11/11/13)




----------



## Another Girl (11/11/13)

ושוב הצד החילוני הוא זה שנקרא לפשרה, אה? 
מפתיע מאוד.


----------



## TheSecretWithin (11/11/13)

דגל אדום!!!! 
הבדלי דת זה ענין מהותי ביותר! אני אומרת את זה מנסיון של ההורים שלי וזוגות נוספים שאני מכירה.
עכשיו הוא דתי לייט, בעוד 10-20 שנה זה רק הולך ומתחזק, מגיע למצב שהוא לא יהיה מוכן שתבשלו בשבת, או לנסוע באוטו, ויתרת על פסח פעם אחד? מזל טוב מעכשיו לא יהיה עוד פסח עם פיתות(לא שזה כזה נורא אבל ברמת העיקרון).
יש מקומות שאת צריכה לדעת לעמוד על שלך. הוא לא מבין אותך בעניין הרבנות? זה ישמע מוגזם אבל אולי אתם לא צריכים להתחתן.


----------



## הרבאחיהוד (11/11/13)

אני לא מסכים לאבחנה הזו 
אני מכיר זוגות מעורבים רבים שחיים בשלום ושלווה עשרות שנים
ואם כבר, אני מכיר זוגות שבהם אחד מבני הזוג חזר בתשובה (או להפך) גם אחרי כמה שנות נישואין, אז מה זה מועיל לא להיכנס לזה כרגע?

אפילו כאן בפורום יש כמות רבה של זוגות עם רמה דתית שונה

ואם כבר, אני מכיר זוג שבו הבעל מתחזק, והאשה מאיימת שאו שהוא ייסע איתה בשבת או שהם יתגרשו, כלומר גם הכפיה לא תמיד מצד אחד


אנחנו מתחתנים עם אנשים שונים מאיתנו, ובחיים הזוגיים יש הרבה מאד פשרות, ובצידן הרבה מאד אהבה, תמיכה, ושיתוף.


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

צודק! 
אני גם מכירה זוגות שאחד דתי והשני לא וכל עוד הם מוצאים את הדרך הנכונה להם בהסכמה, אין עם זה שום בעיה. אם בעלי היה חוזר בתשובה זו היתה צרה מאוד גדולה בשבילנו, בהחלט חומר למחשבה מה ה ייתי עושה במצב כזה.  ועדיין לא היה עולה בדעתי להכריח אותו לחלל שבת.


----------



## Ruby Gem (11/11/13)

אין כאן תשובה נכונה או לא 
זה עניין שלכם- קודם כל עם עצמכם בנפרד- על מה מתפשרים ואיך מתגמשים.
אני לא יודעת אם החילוקי דעות שלכם בנושא הדתי יהיו רק סביב מהות החתונה. אל תשכחי שיש חיים משותפים ויש ילדים ויש את המשפחות של שני הצדדים. וכן, מתחתנים גם עם המשפחה.
אני לא כל כך רציתי להחתחתן ברבנות. לבעלי לא היה אכפת.
למרות שהחוויה סה"כ לא הייתה נוראה ואפילו נחמדה יחסית - אני עדיין אמביוולנטית, בגלל שנישאתי בטקס לא שיוויוני- שאני לא מאמינה בו ובכל המסביב. כאילו, למה לי ללכת להדרכת כלה? מה זה יעזור לי בחיים? (על אף שהמדריכת כלות הייתה נחמדה והייתה שיחה מעניינת, אבל הבנת את העיקרון). אז כן- עברתי ברבנות בלב כבד (אמנם דרך צוהר, אבל זו רבנות), אבל כי יותר קל ללכת עם הזרם.

מצד שני - אני יכולה לומר בלב שלם שאם בעלי יחליט פתאום להתחזק או לחזור בתשובה - אני לא אקבל את זה. אני לא אהיה מוכנה לשמור שבת ולא אהיה מוכנה להפריד כלים או לשמור על טהרת המשפחה או לצום ביום כיפור.

כמו שכתבתי למעלה - זה מרגיש שתמיד מצפים מהצד הלא דתי להתחשב ולהתפשר. כאילו אם אני לא מאמינה באלוהים ובדת - אז אני לא מאמינה בשום דבר ומה אכפת לי.

את צריכים לדבר על הנושא, להחליט על מה מתפשרים ומה לא יעבור. ולהחליט גם איך ייראו חייכם המשותפים מההיבט הדתי.


----------



## NoFi M (11/11/13)

לא ככ רציתי להיכנס לדיון הזה 
כי אני חושבת שיש דברים שאי אפשר ללבן על דפי הרשת (או אולי בכלל), ועם כמה שמענין לקרוא דעות של אחרים, לרוב כל אחד יישאר בדעתו וינסה להוכיח אותה.

שורה תחתונה, למה אני כן מגיבה - כמה וכמה אנשים העלו פה טענה ש״מצפים מהצד החילוני להתפשר״. אני חושבת שזו לא הגדרה מדוייקת, או אולי לא משקפת נכון את המצב (וזה מאד מתחבר למה שדורמורי כתב בקוהרנטיות רבה) - זה לא ציפייה לפשרה חד צדדית כי ״ככה צריך״, כמו שזה פשוט שהצד הדתי יודע על מה הוא לא מוכן להתפשר. למה אני מתכוונת? לאדם הדתי יש, בנוסף לחוקי המדינה, חוקים שהוא ״חייב״ לציית להם, חוקים שהוא יודע שהוא לא יעבור (וחלקם אף בחזקת ייהרג ובל יעבור). 
זה אומר שחייב להקשיב רק לו? לא. אבל זה אומר שיתכן מאד מבחינתנו שאם לא תגיע הפשרה, איך נאמר, זה פשוט לא יקרה. זה לא כי בא לו וזה לא כי ״עקרונות״ יותר חשובים מבן/בת הזוג, מבחינת הדתי זה פשוט חוקים והכרחים שאי אפשר לערער עליהם.
ולמה מתחבר למה שדורמורי אמר? - כי במידה והצד החילוני מחליט שגם העקרונות שלו הם ״ייהרג ובל יעבור״ (בהקצנה  ) זה זכותו, ואף אחד יקח את זכותו. אבל צריך להבין שזה עלול לגרום לפיצוץ ופירוק - כי אם אף אחד לא מתפשר, לא מתקדמים. וזה בסדר גמור! רק צריך להחליט (לבד, עם עצמך) אם זה מספיק חשוב.


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

שוב הקלישאות האלה? אף אחד כבר לא קונה את זה 
גם לאדם לא דתי יש עקרונות שמנחים את חייו, אם תרצו ואם לא. מה גם שידוע לכל שאין דרך אחת מוסכמת על כולם, יש זרמים רבים ביהדות . מספיק ללכת לסופר ולראות חמש סוגים שונים של הכשרים כדי להבין את זה. אז ברור שבהחלט יש כאן מקום תמרון גם לאדם הדתי והוא לא יכול להסתתר מאחורי ה"חוקים" שלו, אם העניין מתפוצץ הוא אחראי בדיוק באותה מידה.


----------



## NoFi M (12/11/13)

אבל זה כ״כ לפספס את העיקר 
אם תקראי שוב (ואולי לא הבהרתי את עצמי מספיק טוב?) - ודאי שלאדם לא דתי יש עקרונות. הוא צריך להחליט עם עצמו מה מהם חשוב, מה קריטי, על מה הוא לא מוכן להתפשר בכלל ועל מה כן.
באותו אופן - גם אדם דתי עושה את אותה חשיבה, רק שאצלו היא אולי יותר ״פשוטה״ (לדעתי לא באמת, אם אתה נכנס לעובי הקורה ולא ״סתם״ הולך אחרי רב, אבל נעזוב את זה בצד) - כיוון שיש חוקים שמוכתבים לו, הוא לא בחר אותם, והוא יודע, לרוב, על מה הוא מוכן לוותר ועל מה לא.

ואחראי לפיצוץ? זה סתם דבילי, אף אחד לא מחפש אשמים - אם קשר מתפוצץ זה כי שני הצדדים לא התאימו מספיק, וזה בסדר ולגיטימי, עם כל הצער שבדבר.


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

אז תפסיקי לעשות הבדלה בין דתי ללא דתי כשאין 
אנשים דתייים לא שונים מכל אדם אחר שיש לו עקרונות ואמונות לא דתיות. הניסיון לצייר את הדתי כזה שיותר מחויב למערכת האמונות שלו עושה עוול לשני הצדדים וזו קלישאה מיותרת ומזיקה שכבר מזמן לא נכונה, במיוחד לאור חוסר ההסכמה מקיר לקיר גם אצל החרדים, גם אצל הדתיים, גם אצל המסורתיים כמעט בכל סוגיה של היהדות. זוג שרוצה לחיות יחד צריך לדעת לגשר על הפערים בתפיסות העולם ופערים דתיים לא שונים מפערים אחרים לצורך העניין.


----------



## NoFi M (12/11/13)

פשוט המציאות היא שלרוב 
הדתי אכן יותר מחוייב לעקרונות שלו.
לא כי חס וחלילה הם חשובים יותר, אלא כי הוא כבר עשה (שוב, לרוב) את החשיבה שלו, והוא יודע באילו עקרונות הוא דבק.
מהבחינה הזו, אם אדם חילוני עשה חושבים, והחליט על מערכת עקרונות שהוא דבק בה - מצויין. עכשיו צריך לראות איפה הקוים מתחברים ואיפה לא, ואיפה מותר להתפשר (״מותר״ = אני החלטתי שאני מוכן להתפשר) ואיפה לא.

לכן אמרתי גם קודם, זה לא ״ציפייה מהחילוני להתפשר״ כמו פשוט מציאות שבה בחלק גדול מהמקרים, החילוני פשוט לא החליט מה עקרוני ומהותי עבורו, ולכן יותר ״קל״ לו להתפשר. אם זו לא המציאות, ויש קווים מנחים עבורו שהוא מחוייב להם - נהדר בשבילו. זה לא תמיד המצב.

וכדוגמא, שלא נגיד שאני מדברת באוויר - הרוב הגדול של החילונים שאני מכירה (כולל אני) מוכן להתפשר על סוגיית הנישואין, * כי זה לא מספיק חשוב לו*, ולא כי זה מה שמצפים ממנו.
לעומת זאת, בחינוך הילדים נניח, סביר להניח שנהיה מוכנים להתפשר פחות, ולא נרצה שהילד יקבל חינוך לערכים דתיים *שאנחנו לא תומכים בהם*

אני מקווה שהצלחתי להבהיר יותר טוב את ההבדלה שאני עושה. זו הבדלה לאור מציאות שקורית ברוב המקרים, ולא להיפך. אם אצל זוג כזה או אחר המציאות שונה, זה מעולה, אבל פשוט מהרוב מגיעה ההכללה הזו.


----------



## yael rosen (12/11/13)

עניין של סמנטיקה 
מודה שגם אני נחרדתי כשקראתי שהחילוני "בוחר" את מערכת הערכים שלו ואילו זה הדתי מחויב לה מ..צו עליון אולי?
שפה יוצרת מציאות שיוצרת שפה ולכן אני מאוד רגישה לניאנסים האלו.

את מציגה תמונה שהיא עניין של תפיסה חברתית - אפשר לראות את הדברים ככה, רק שזו תפיסה שיכולה להיות מוטה, בעיני. אני לא בחרתי יותר או פחות את הערכים שלפיהם אני חיה, ולכן ההתפשרות שלי לא קלה או קשה יותר משל האחר. אולי אותו רוב גדול של חילונים שאת מכירה שמתפשר על נושא הנישואים עושה את זה כי ככה לימדו אותו? ממש כמו שנשים רוצות להיות נסיכות דיסני כי על זה הן התחנכו בילדותן, כי זה ה"טבעי" לכאורה. 

את מציירת קשר סיבתי: חילונים מתפשרים->כנראה שלא חשוב להם. ואני חושבת שהמסקנה יכולה להיות גם אחרת: חילונים מתפשרים-> כי יש פחות לגיטמציה לעמוד על עקרונות חילוניים במדינה שבה כולם צריכים להחזיק חזק את הדת פן תעלם / כי אין להם מספיק דוגמאות מסביב / כי מפחדים ממה שיגידו.. או בקיצור כל מיני סיבות חברתיות אחרות. 
דיבור שממשיך להציג את הצד החילוני ככזה שצריך להתפשר מקפיא או אפילו מחזק את המצב כמו שהוא. 

אני לא יודעת מה הייתי עושה אם בן זוגי היה מתעקש על חתונה אורתודוקסית, ואני שמחה שלא עמדתי במקום הזה, אבל בשום אופן אני לא רואה מצב שבו הייתי נכנסת שלמה מתחת לחופה בידיעה שאני עושה משהו שגורם לי להרגיש כל כך לא רצויה - זה רק היה מרחיק אותי מעצמי, מבן הזוג ומהדת שאני באמת אוהבת.


----------



## NoFi M (12/11/13)

לדעתי זה מעגל 
לך באופן אישי זה מספיק חשוב, ואת לא רואה את עצמך מתפשרת בנושא - בעיניי לא "במקרה" בן זוגך מסכים איתך, אלא זו אחת הסיבות שאתם ביחד.
כדי שאנשים יהיו ביחד צריכה להיות התאמה כלשהי, בסיסית, בהשקפות העולם שלהם. נכון, לא הכל מתאים ותמיד יש פשרות שצריך לעשות, אבל באיזשהו בסיס צריכה להיות התאמה.
לכן אני לא חושבת שמישהו שהעקרונות החילוניים חשובים לו באופן מהותי, יוכל לפתח קשר חזק ואמיתי עם בן-זוג דתי. זה לא ילך. הם לא רואים את העולם באותו אופן.

ואם קרה ומתאהבים? מגיעים בדיוק לדיון שאנחנו דנות בו כרגע. זה נשמע לי כמו מקום בעייתי.

לגבי השפה, אני לא חושבת שזה עניין של סמנטיקה. תראי, זה נכון שאם את בחרת את הערכים שלך את מחוייבת להם (מבחינתך), בדיוק כמו שאדם שבחר בדת מחוייב לערכים הדתיים מבחינתו. אני רק מציינת שלרוב המציאות היא שונה, ורובנו (החילוניים) לא כ"כ קיצוניים בעקרונות האנטי-דת/אנטי-רבנות/בעד שוויון בחופה ועוד ועוד. כי זה לא מספיק עקרוני לנו! זה לא אומר שאם יש אדם שזה עקרוני לו הוא צריך להתפשר, ממש לא, ולכן מלכתחילה אמרתי שאם מגיעים לנק' בה שני הצדדים לא מוכנים לזוז זה לגיטימי, ונפרדים כידידים (הקצנה, ברור, אבל הבנת את הנקודה...).

והקשר הסיבתי שאני התכוונתי לצייר הוא הפוך: לרוב זה לא מספיק חשוב -> הם מתפשרים. זה לא נוסחא, זה לא חייב להיות ככה, ואם זה כן חשוב אז *צריך לא להתפשר*. אבל זו המציאות שאני רואה בד"כ.


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

אני דווקא כן יודעת מה הייתי עושה אם בנזוגי היתה מתעקש על חתונה ברבנות ואורח חיים דתי/מסורתי שלא מתאים לי, כי עזבתי אחד כזה בעברי הרחוק


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

צר לי אך הדתי לא יותר מחויב לעקרונות שלו 
זו אכן התפיסה הרווחת אבל היא נובעת מזלזול בעקרונות לא דתיים, וטו לא. גם אני עשיתי חושבים ובחרתי באופן מודע ומושכל בעקרונות שהם לא דתיים. ואני חושבת שיש לי לא מעט ידע על הדת היהודית שלא נופל מהרבה אנשים שמגדירים את עצמם מסורתיים. חילונים בוחרים להתחתן ברבנות בעיקר מתוך בורות וחוסר הבנה של מה זו חופה יהודית כשרה. בפורום הזה רואים שוב ושוב את הטעות הזאת. אין לי ספק שזה הולךם להשנות בדור הקרוב, למה את חושבת שהקימו את צהר ולמה כל הלחץ סביב העניין הזה? זה עניין של זמן, גם הם מבינים זאת. אנשים מתפכחים ורואים שהרבנות לא מייצגת אותם ושבעצם לא צריך אותה כדי לקיים חופה יהודית.כבר עכשיו 20 אחוז מהזוגות בישראל שמתחתנים לא עוברים דרך הרבנות, מצב שלפני עשור לא היה.  ולא ידוע כמה זוגות חיים בלי נישואים בכלל. זה רק יילך ויגדל.

אני עצמי לא רואה בעיה עם התחשבות באזרחים דתיים. החילוני מוותר בדיוק כפי שמצופה מהרוב בדמוקרטיה - לכבד את זכויות המיעוט. וגם מתוך העקרון של כבוד האדם וחופש פולחן ודת. אבל מה שקרה שזה הפך להיות משהו מובן ומאליו וכל ויתור הופך להיות נקודת המוצא לויתור הבא. והעקרונות של האדם החילוני נרמסות ומבוטלות  כאילו אין לכך משמעות עבורו. כפי שקראנו גם פה בפורום באופן מוצהר האורתודוכסיה לא מסתירה את רצונה להמשיך לכפות דת על יהודים חילוניים כדי להבטיח אינטרסים צרים שלא רלבנטיים לרוב המכריע של היהודים החילוניים.


----------



## NoFi M (12/11/13)

טוב אני מצטערת אבל דורמורי פשוט צדק 
את מסרבת לקרוא עד הסוף ולהבין מה אני אומרת,
אחרת לא ברור לי איך הגעת למסקנות של זלזול בערכים לא-דתיים (מה לא ברור ב"אם אדם חילוני עשה חושבים, והחליט על מערכת עקרונות שהוא דבק בה - מצויין." ועוד שלל משפטים שכתבתי שאם אדם חילוני מחליט על עקרונות אז לגיטימי ואף מומלץ לדבוק בהם?!),
ואיך משם עברת לדבר על הרבנות, ועוד להכניס את צוהר (ארגון מבורך שלא אמרתי עליו מילה רעה) - נושאים שאני בכלל לא רוצה להיכנס אליהם על דפי הפורום וגם הבהרתי שלא לשם אני מכוונת?!

news flash - אני חילונית, ממש לא אכפת לי איך את מתחתנת ובטח ובטח שאני לא מנסה לרמוס את העקרונות שלך.

את מוזמנת להמשיך לכעוס על כולם ולא לנסות להבין מה הצד השני מנסה להגיד, ולהמשיך לכתוב את המשנה שלך ללא קשר לדברים שאני כתבתי.
בדיוק בגלל מקרים כאלה אני ממעטת לכתוב את דעתי בשרשורים כאלה. פשוט מיותר.


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

מאוד משעשע כי את הכנסת את הרבנות, לא אני 
את אומרת שהאדם הדתי יותר מחויב לעקרונות שלו אבל האדם החילוני הוא בעל עקרונות רק "אם הוא עשה חושבים" . למה נדמה לך שהאדם הדתי בהכרח עושה חושבים בבחירת הדרך שלו? הרוב פשוט נולדים לבית דתי , בדיוק כמו שהחילוני נולד לבית חילוני. זה מה שהם מכירים והם לא חושבים על זה יותר מדי. זה גם לא סקטור שמעודד חשיבה עצמאית או ביקורתית או לשאול שאולת - לא סתם קוראים לעזיבת הדת "יציאה בשאלה". 

אם את מביאה כדוגמא לכך את החתונה ברבנות אז אני מתייחסת לדברייך את,בחיי שלא ברור מה את רוצה. אם את מכניסה נושא, אל תתרעמי שמתייחסים אליו. אם לא נוח להתמודד עם מה שהצגתי בפנייך, אכן אפשר לעצור פה בדיוק כמו שעשה ידידנו דורמורי ונעמיד פנים שזה אני זו שלא הבנתי, כי זה באמת מעייף לקרוא אנשים שכשנגמר להם מה להגיד עוברים למתקפה אישית . זה גם די מיותר כי אני לא מתרגשת מדברים כאלה  - יש לי מתבגרים בבית
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . לא ברור לי על מה את כעוסה כל כך  , אני בטח לא כועסת עלייך ולא על אף אחד ולא אמרתי שום דבר אישית עלייך או שאת זו שרומסת - דובר על הממסד הדתי-פוליטי ועל התפיסה הרווחת . שיהיה לך המשך יום נעים וסליחה אם הרגזתי .


----------



## NoFi M (12/11/13)

לא דיברתי על הרבנות 
אלא על פשרות על החתונה. כמו שאמרו רבים וטובים לפניי, חתונה הלכתית לא בהכרח אומרת חתונה דרך הרבנות, שהיא גוף הרבה יותר מדי פוליטי ושמדבר בעיקר לסקטורים היותר מחמירים בדת. ובזה נסגור את הנושא, כי הוא מיותר, ובדיון בפורום לא נצליח לשנות את זה.

לגבי הבחירות של האדם הדתי - דווקא מה שאת אומרת הוא מעט מזלזל, כי בתים דתיים "נורמליים" (בהכללה גסה, אבל אני מוציאה מדבריי את הקיצוניים והפנאטים) מחנכים ללמידה. את לא מקיימת מצוות כי זה מה שאמרו, אלא את לומדת כל חייך למה כל מצווה חשובה, מה הפירושים לה ומה הסיבות לה. הדת לא מחנכת להליכה עיוורת, אלא מחנכת לידע וערכים. אם תתני צדקה כי זה מה שאמרו לך, הרי שלא קיימת את המצווה כהלכתה.
נכון, יש הרבה יוצאי דופן בשני הכיוונים (דתיים וחילוניים), אבל כבר בכמה הודעות אני מנסה להעביר שבעיניי הפשרות של הצד החילוני מגיעות מתוך הכללה - מתוך כך ש*לרוב* לחילוני לא אכפת להתפשר. אני חס וחלילה לא טוענת שאם כן אכפת לו הוא צריך להתפשר, רק שזו המציאות שאני רואה. *רוב החילוניים, או לפחות רוב אלה שמתפשרים, עושים זאת מתוך הבנה שלהם לא אכפת מספיק, ולצד השני כן, ולא להפך (כמו שיעל הבינה מדבריי).*

ואגב, ההודעה לא הייתה מתוך כעס כי אם מתוך ייאוש. במשפטים כמו "זלזול בעקרונות", "עקרונות של חילוניים נרמסות ומבוטלות", וכניסה למגננה של "אני החלטתי ככה והעקרונות שלי חשובים גם", כשאני לרגע לא אמרתי שהם לא (ואפילו להפך), ניתן לקרוא (גם בין השורות) ולהבין שפספסת את כל הכוונה שלי, וכמו שכתבתי בסוף - זו בדיוק הסיבה שאני לא אוהבת להיכנס לדיונים כאלה בפורום. 

עכשיו אם תסלחי לי, בהנחה שהבהרתי כל מה שיכולתי לגבי עמדותיי, יש לי לימודים, והדיון הזה מפריע להם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מקסימום אגיב במועד מאוחר יותר אם יהיה רלוונטי


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

רק שבישראל חתונה = רבנות 
תשמעי, אני מבינה שאני לא מצליחה להתנסח בצורה מספיק ברורה היום כי עובדה שאת לא יורדת לסוף דעתי ואני לא רואה שיש לי אי הסכמות כאלה גדולות איתך.. אז אם שניים אומרים לך שאתה שיכור לך לישון. אז אני לא ילך לישון בשעה דו ספרתית אבל אני אנוח בעניין הזה.


----------



## דורמורי (13/11/13)

הערה ברשותך 
"אכן אפשר לעצור פה בדיוק כמו שעשה ידידנו דורמורי ונעמיד פנים שזה אני זו שלא הבנתי, כי זה באמת מעייף לקרוא אנשים שכשנגמר להם מה להגיד עוברים למתקפה אישית".

פשוט לא מסתדר לי עם הסיומת החוזרת ונשנית שלך עם "המשך יום נעים וסליחה אם הרגזתי".

גברת נכבדה, אולי יש לך נכדים בבית וגם אם כל דברייך אמת וצדק והשאר כולם טועים - אני חושב שיש לך עוד הרבה מה לעבוד בגזרה האישית. לא יודע איך את במציאות, אבל באינטרנט את משאירה טעם ממש רע. כזה שמצליח גם לערפל את מה שאת כותבת, גם אם זה בהיר שנון ומוצלח, באמת. ובתור אחת שלא כועסת ולא נעלבת מכלום לאור גילה וזה, היה לי קצת מוזר לקרוא את המשפט שהבאתי לעיל פה. כמובן, העיקר שאת לא מתרגשת מכלום, שהרי המתבגרים בבית מכינים אותך לשיחות עם אנשי הפורום, השווים אליהם ברמה המנטלית ותמיד אפשר לא להתרגש ולהזכיר לנו גם את זה, ברוב אדישותנו הלא מתרגשת.

יום נעים גם לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. הנה, סמיילי.


----------



## רגע33 (13/11/13)

בשביל זה טרחת לכתוב לי הודעה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואוו, אני ממש נרגשת. אבל אין לך חיים? למה אתה בכלל פותח את ההודעות שלי וגם מגיב אם הסגנון כל כך לא מוצא חן בעיניך? אני מבינה שדרכתי לך על כמה יבלות, אז פשוט תתעלם ממה שאני כותבת ואל תגיב. אני לא מבטיחה לנהוג באופן דומה כי בעיני שום דבר כאן לא אישי. 

כמו כן, ממליצה לך בחום לקרוא את ההודעות של עצמך ולהתמקד בתיקון עצמי ולא בהטפות צדקניות לאחרים. אתה לא בדיוק פונה אליי או מתנסח בצורה ששמה אותך במקום שיש לך זכויות להרביץ נאומים על איך ראוי לשכנע או לדבר עם אחרים. אם אני ארצה עצות על איך לדבר עם ילדים, מבטיחה להתייעץ עימך. בינתיים - היה שלום! הנה, בלי סמיילי!


----------



## דורמורי (13/11/13)

בדיוק כמו שאת טרחת, מסתבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה מעייף, תתקדמי. לא רוצה לקבל ביקורת? סבבה. תרצי - ניצחת.

להיכנס איתך פה למלחמת מי יותר שנון/פוגע/ציני/קשוח/חכם רק יוציא את שנינו מפגרים ובדרך יהרוס לאנשים את הפורום והאווירה בו. זה מה שאינטרנט עושה. אז באמת - די. הפסקתי לנהל איתך דיאלוגים על ילדים או על בטטה ועשיתי את זה יפה מאוד גם מקודם.

מהצד השני, אם תמשיכי להזכיר ולהכפיש אותי כפי שהראיתי לך שעשית אחר כך (באסה, אה?) אני כנראה אגיב ואענה. כי זה נבזי, וכי גם אני בן אדם. אני פה בשביל הקטע של חתונה, ארגון הפקה שיחות ייעוץ וסיוע ואני עושה את זה פה לא מעט ובכיף. בואי פשוט ניעלם אחד לשני מהפריים כמו גדולים.


----------



## רגע33 (13/11/13)

שמת לב מי פנה למי? מה הקטע? אתה בעולם הפוך? 
ואוו, דורמורי, אתה חייב להבין, אני באמת לא מתכוונת להרגיז או לעצבן.  אתה לא רוצה אותי בפריים ולא רוצה תגובות ממני - אל תיזום פניות אליי ואל תקרא את מה שאני כותבת - זה מאוד פשוט. כשהסגנון או התוכן של מישהו משעמם אותי או מפריע לי, אני לא קוראת אותו. לפחות כל עוד אני זוכרת איזה ניק זה מי, מהר מאוד אני שוכחת מי כתב מה. אז אין הרבה ניקים שאני תמיד אבחר לדלג עליהם בפורומים שונים, זה לא קורה לי הרבה אבל תמיד השליטה על מה לקרוא ולמה להיחשף היא בידיים שלי והיא גם בידיים שלך. אני דווקא מוצאת אותך כמעניין גם אם לרוב אני לא מגיבה . 

אבל טול קורה מבין עיניך, השיח שלך מאוד תוקפני וממש לחינם. אני לא דנתי איתך ולא פניתי אלייך אלא עם נופי. אתה באת והצטרפת לתת-ענף שלא היית חלק ממנו ומי שהזכיר אותך בו לראשונה זו לא אני אלא בכלל נופי. אתה זה שפנית אליי, אז על מה הפליאה שהגבתי? הבנתי כבר, אני לא כותבת לטעמך, הפתרון מאוד פשוט - אל תקרא את מה שאני כותבת. לא חושבת שהכפשתי אותך בשום מקום. אמרתי שאתה שקרן או גנב או שודד זקנות או משהו כזה? אתה נראה לי איש רגיל, נורמטיבי אבל לוקח דברים אישית מדי. מה בדיוק היתה ההכפשה?  ולא, לא התבאסתי, סתם הופתעתי כי התרשמתי שאני לא כוס התה שלך ולא ציפיתי שתמשיך לעקוב אחרי מה שאני כותבת ולהגיב בכאלה עוצמות. 

לא ברור לי מה הטעם בהודעות האלה ומה אתה חושב שתשיג בכך. מה ציפית שיקרה? שאני יעמוד מבויישת בפינה? שאני אתבאס? שאני אשתתק? טווווב. אני באמת אתאפק ולא אגיב יותר כראוי לגבירה בת גילי, כי בניגוד לרושם שאולי נוצר אצלך אין לי כוונות רעות ואני לא איזה מכשפה רעה שמחפשת להעכיר את האווירה. לא זוכרת מתי דיברנו על בטטות אבל בדיוק אתמול מצאתי מתכון מצוין לפנקייק בטטה, טוב שהזכרת לי, אני אלך להכין פנקייק מכשפות מבטטות לילדים המסכנים שצריכים לסבול אותי בפריים כל החיים .


----------



## ימיממה (11/11/13)

גם אצלי היה עניין סביב הנושא 
אני לא הצלחתי להתפשר, כל פעם שרק העלתי את הנושא על דעתי הרגשתי כאב פיזי, ממש כאב ראש חזק.
בן הזוג שלי הסכים להתפשר בסוף, הייתה עבודה קשה עם אבא שלו. 

אני התפשרתי מול המשפחה שלו על חתונה גדולה באולם יחסית "מפואר". 
המחשבה  שלי יחד עם הרבנות בלתי נתפסת.

בסוף ככה נראה ה"רב" שלנו.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (11/11/13)

את יכולה לתרץ עד מחר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
כאילו
מברוק על זה שעמדת על שלך בנוגע לטקס
ומברוק שידעת גם להתפשר במקומות לא קריטיים

אבל איך התפשרת איתו על הנעליים האלה?
ממש מסקרן אותי לדעת מה קיבלת על ההתפשרות הזאת!!!


----------



## רעיה39 (12/11/13)

משפחה ממש חמודה - ומי עורך החופה ? 
הוא מ"משפחה חדשה"? 


נראה לי מוכר 

היה פעם משהו בצבא \ פוליטיקה ?


----------



## ימיממה (12/11/13)

רב ונעליים! 
הרגת אותי! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  התחתנו בשיא הקיץ, הוא לבש בגדי פשתן, נראה לי מסתדר... למרות שלא כולם היו בטוחים מי החתן!

עורך הטקס הוא מוסי רז המקסים, מומלץ! היה חבר כנסת בעברו, וממקימי רדיו שלום.


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (12/11/13)

ממש רציתי לכתוב פה תגובה אחרת... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רציתי נורא לכתוב שהשרשור גרם לי להבין שיש מיליון דרכים וגם אנחנו נמצא את שלנו. הייתי אפילו מוכנה לפשרות משמעותיות. לרגעים התרגשתי אתמול. 

אבל באמת בדקנו את הגישות שלנו קדימה. כפי שכבר דיברנו בעבר, לגבי החגים אין לי בעיה לקיים ולשמור, זה אפילו יכול להיות נחמד. ברית עם רופא. א-ב-ל מתברר שחשוב לו מאד שהילדים יגדלו ביסודי בבי"ס דתי. והעצוב הוא שהוא לא מבין את ההתנגדות שלי לזה. שוב עמדת החילוני נפסלת כאילו אינה עמדה. הפשרות שלי נבלעות אל המובן מאליו. 
אז שבת חתן זו כבר לא בעיה, אבל צריך לבדוק אם גם הוא יכול להתפשר ולהתחייב לפשרה משמעותית, אחרת הילדים שלי ושלו הם פשוט לא אותם ילדים, לפי איך שאנחנו רואים את זה...

כך שהאדמה די נשמטת עכשיו, ולא דמיינתי שלכאן זה יגיע.


----------



## עופר לובזנס (12/11/13)




----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

זה מאוד מצער לשמוע אבל זה מסוג הדברים שחובה ללבן לפני שיש את הילדים ובטח לפני שמחליטים להתחתן. אבל לפחות עשית את הבירור הזה, גם אם באיחור משהו ועם כל הכאב, עדיף לגלות עכשיו את חוסר ההסכמה גם אם זה אומר שלא ממשיכים הלאה. קשה מאוד לשפוט מכמה משפטים שכתבת , אבל לא ציינת שום מקום שהוא רואה את עצמו בא לקראתך. באמת יש מליון דרכים וגם אתם יכולים למצוא את שלכם אבל זה ידרוש מאמץ לא פשוט מצד שניכם. השאלה אם הוא מוכן לעשות את הויתורים האלה - רק את יודעת .

אני יודעת שלא נעים לחשוב על זה עכשיו אבל את חייבת לקחת בחשבון שבבית דין הרבני החרדי אין כמעט שום משקל או משמעות לרצונות של אישה חילונית אל מול בעל דתי, היא הרי "תינוקת שנשבתה"  ומחלוקת בשאלת חינוך הילדים תוכרע לרוב לטובת הצד הדתי, המחמיר יותר. ואם בעת מחלוקת הוא ידרוש שהילדים שלך ילמדו במסגרת דתיות או אפילו חרדיות, את תדרשי לציית לתכתיב הזה. עדיף לדעת עכשיו למה את נכנסת ולראות אם אפשר למצוא פשרה. מבחינתי מערכת חינוך שמראש נושאי הלימוד שונים לבנים ולבנות היא פסולה.


----------



## Ruby Gem (12/11/13)




----------



## הרבאחיהוד (12/11/13)

לבדוק זה טוב, אבל לא למהר לחתוך 
אני חושב שיש פורום למשפחות מעורבות דתיים-חילונים, ואתם אפילו לא כאלה. תיכנסו לשם ותלמדו קצת על האפשרויות ועל הפשרות שמצאו אנשים
הרי לא המצאתם את הגלגל

זה נכון שיש אתגר, אבל לא כל כך מהר זורקים בגלל זה בן זוג אהוב!


----------



## דורמורי (12/11/13)

בהצלחה שם! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני בטוח שהאדמה באמת נשמטת שם מתחת לרגלייך כרגע, לא משנה מה תחליטו לעשות, כי בתוך כל האירוסין והאהבה והתכנונים להרגיש פחדים מהעתיד זה גם ככה קשה, ובמקרה שלך זה ממש משמעותי. 

הנקודה החיובית אולי? תזכרי שעדיף לעשות את כל הליבונים וההחלטות האלו * לפני * ולא בעוד שנתיים, חמש, עשר, כשאת בגיל ובמקום אחר, האהבה הענקית משתנה למשהו אחר (לפעמים לא פחות טוב, לפי מה שמספרים, ועדיין.. קשיי החיים עושים את שלהם לכל זוג, והחיים הופכים למערכת משותפת של הסכמים וקבלה הדדית. קשה לעשות את זה כשהכל נתון במחלוקת).

המון בהצלחה! וטוב שאת מדברת איתנו גם אם זה אינטרנט ו'קל לייעץ קשה לעשות'. ריבוי הדעות פה וגם לדבר עם אנשים מבחוץ שלא מעורבים רגשית איתך או איתו. שיהיה רק טוב.


----------



## NoFi M (12/11/13)

הייתי נזהרת ממסקנות נמהרות מדי....
כמו שאמרו לך כמה אנשים - זה פורום. זה אנשים שלא מכירים אותך. זה אנשים עם הרבה דעות שלרוב כל אחד חושב שהדעה שלו זה מה שנכון.
ואולי זה לא מה שנכון ע-ב-ו-ר-ך.
אל תתני לפורום להחליט עבורך מה חשוב ומה לא, זו מערכת היחסים שלך. תעבירי כל עצה פה במסננת שלכם.
נסי להקשיב לעצה של הרב אחיהוד ולבחון דרכים,
נסי לראות אם את מרגישה שגם בן-זוגך מתפשר בקשר, ויש פה יחסים הדדיים,
נסי לראות על מה את כן מוכנה להתפשר ועל מה הוא.

בעיניי? אפשר לחיות יפה מאד כזוג מעורב, כל עוד כל אחד מוותר על האגו שלו (תסלחו לי אם אני חצופה), ובאמת ובתמים הולך אחד לכיוון השני. נכון, יש דברים שלא מוכנים להתפשר עליהם (שני הצדדים), אבל לפעמים, רק לפעמים - זה עניין של אגו (״אני לא מוכן לוותר על העקרונות שלי״, למרות שבתכלס הם לא באמת חשובים לו/לה), ולדעתי אין מקום לאגו במערכת יחסים.

ומילה אחרונה, שאני חושבת שלא התייחסו אליה מספיק - אם הבסיס חזק מספיק, ו-רוב- הפשרות לא נראות גדולות מדי, זוג חזק גדל ביחד, משתנה ביחד, ומחליט החלטות ביחד. אם אין פה סוגיות שהן קווים אדומים לחלוטין, אני חושבת שעם הזמן הדעות יכולות להתגמש או אפילו להשתנות, ויותר מזה - כשיש ילדים מסתכלים על העולם קצת שונה (לא שאני יודעת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , אבל זה האני מאמין שלי)

ובכל מקרה, אם באמת לשם זה מגיע - כנראה שבאמת עדיף לפני ולא אחרי החתונה.... 

בהצלחה! מה שלא יהיה - זה לטובה.


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)




----------



## dify (12/11/13)




----------



## תותית1212 (12/11/13)

מקווה שתגיעו לפשרות הוגנות ששניכם תוכלו לחיות איתן.

לא פשוט... ועם זאת לא בלתי אפשרי!
בהצלחה


----------



## JewelStone88 (12/11/13)




----------



## smaak (14/11/13)

את צריכה לשמוח 
לא באמת,
עדיף שהדברים האלה יצוצו עכשיו, ולא אחרי שתתחתנו ויהיו לכם ילדים. 

זה קשה, אבל עדיף לסיים את זה לדעתי, הפערים כפי שאת מתארת אותם גדולים מדי.


----------



## niki111 (12/11/13)

אני המסורתית והוא החילוני מאד ואנחנו מסתדרים 
התחתנו ברבנות דווקא כי היה חשוב להורים שלו, אני הייתי מוכנה לוותר על זה. בעיקר חשבנו שממילא כשני יהודים נאלץ אם חלילה וחס נפרדים להגיע לרבנות ולכן מה הטעם לבזבז כסף על חתונה בחו"ל כדי להרשם לנישואים. גם ככה החתונה הייתה יקרה. אולי תנסי להירשם בצוהר. ככה עשינו. זה אמנם כן רבנות אבל מרגיש הרבה יותר טוב, אין שאלות חודרניות, אין עינוי בהדרכת כלה. 

כשרות - בבית שומרים בחוץ הוא אוכל מה שהוא רוצה כולל שרימפסים איתי באותו השולחן ואוכלים במקומות לא כשרים ואני מזמינה צמחוני. 
פסח- בבית אין חמץ, בחוץ הוא אוכל חמץ.
יום כיפור- אני עושה אצל ההורים שלי כדי לעשות צום והלכות כיפור כמו שצריך (או כמו שאני רגילה שצריך) הוא בבית עושה מה שבא לו. 
לא שומרים שבת. אבל לא מדליקים אש גלויה (לא עושים על האש, לא מעשנים). כן נוסעים. כן פותחים מכשירי חשמל. 

הילדים- סיכמנו- חינוך ממלכתי רגיל. הילדים ישמרו כשרות וחגים עד גיל 15 ואז יבחרו בעצמם מה הם רוצים לעשות. 

והנה, גם הצד הדתי מתפשר והרבה. רואים?


----------



## פיבי הרטי (12/11/13)

דומה למה שקורה אצלנו 
אני אומנם אטאיסטית אבל עדין שומרת חלק מהמצוות בגלל הרגלים שיש לי מבית דתי לשעבר.
הוא אפיקורס.
בשבת הוא עוזר לי אם אני צריכה ומדליק לי אש (מישהו אמר גוי של שבת)
כשרות אני שומרת אבל הוא כן יאכל לידי שרימפס או חזיר ואין לי בעיה עם זה.
בכיפור אני צמה ואם הוא איתי אז הוא לא יאכל לידי. לרוב הוא ילך לעבוד. הוא ידאג לא להדליק/לכבות אור.
בפסח לא אוכלים חמץ בבית אבל מצד שני לא עושים נקיונות מטורפים.
לגבי הילדים אין לי שום סיבה לחשוב בכלל לשלוח אותם לבית ספר דתי. עברתי את זה עד הגן וזה היה סיוט. אני מתכננת לגדל אותם בלי להגיד להם יש אלוהים או אין שיחליטו לבד ולא כמו שהיה אצלי שמראש הגדירו לי יש אלוהים וזה מה יש. לגבי מצוות אני חושבת שנשמור.


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

איך זה יכול להיות סיוט בגיל הגן? 
סתם מסקרן, את לא חייבת לפרט אם זה אישי מדי. גנים גרועים יש גם בסקטור הלא דתי, אני לא בטוחה שזה קשור להיות המסגרת דתית. באזור שלי הגן הדתי נחשב לגן מאוד טוב ורוב הילדים שם באים מבתים חילוניים . 
אגב, גם אם לא תגידי להם יש או אין, בשדלב כלשהו הם ישאלו אותך מה האמונות שלך.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (12/11/13)

סיוט שילד קורא לאבא שלך בשמות 
רק בגלל שהוא לובש כיפה למשל
מנהגים שלא תמיד את מקיימת בבית ואת כן צריכה בגן


----------



## רגע33 (13/11/13)

לא בטוחה שהבנתי. למה שילד בגן דתי יקרא לאבא שלך בשמות בגלל שהוא חובש כיפה? אולי התכוונת שהוא לא חובש כיפה? 

אני מסכימה מאוד לגבי הבלבול בין מנהגים בגן ובבית, זו אחת הסיבות המרכזיות שלא שולחת לגן חב"ד שיש ליד הבית שלי. וגם כי מבחינתי שוויון בין המינים הוא אחד הערכים החשובים בבחירת מסגרת חינוכית ובזרם האורתודוכסי, בישראל לפחות, זה לא דבר ששים עליו דגש.


----------



## פיבי הרטי (13/11/13)

כמובן לא חובש כיפה


----------



## Jen74 (14/11/13)

יש הרגשה שבעצם הפשרה באה מצד האישה 
ולאו דווקא מצד הדתי או החילוני.
יש הרגשה שלרוב בנישואים האישה היא זאת שמתפשרת יותר, אולי בגלל שלאישה יותר חשוב בתחילת הקשר לפחות שהכל יהיה על מי מנוחות עד כמה שאפשר.

בנישואים הראשונים שלי הייתי צעירה, אולי צעירה מדי והתפשרתי על המון. הוא פשוט לא היה מוכן להתפשר ואמר לי "קבלי אותי כמו שאני, זה אני ואין סיכוי שאני משתנה". 
הוא לא אמר את זה במילים אלא פשוט התנהג כך והבהיר לי עובדתית במעשים שככה זה וזהו זה, TAKE IT OR אתם יודעים את ההמשך...

הוא היה נשוי בעבר ואבא לילדה ואני צעירה רווקה בתחילת זוגיות משמעותית ראשונה בחיי.

אולי בגלל זה העדפתי להתפשר כי רציתי שזה יצליח. 

עם השנים התבגרתי והבנתי מה אני רוצה וזה כבר לא התאים לזוגיות שהייתה קודם.
ניסיתי כן לשנות דברים, ניסיתי כן לגרום לו לראות דברים דרך העיניים שלי.
בסופו של דבר רק משכתי את תקופת הנישואים עוד כמה שנים אבל שום דבר לא השתנה בשבילי ואני חייתי בזוגיות שלא עשתה לי טוב ואם לי לא טוב אז לאף אחד במשפחה לא טוב. לא לבן הזוג ולא לילדים שהגיעו במשך השנים.


----------



## הרי את מקושקשת (12/11/13)

תודה לכולם על התגובות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוברות שעות אינטנסיביות של "לעבוד בזוגיות" והדברים כבר נראים אחרת.
הוא אומר שיש עקרונות ודברים בחיים שאי אפשר לוותר עליהם, ומעל לכל הוא לא מוכן לוותר עלי ... גם אם זה אומר פשרות וויתורים. ושאפשר לחשוף את הילדים לדעות שונות ולפתיחות בקבלתן.

הוא מוכן לוותר על רישום ברבנות, וגם אמא שלו מאד תומכת ומבינה את זה. זה מרגיש כמו צעד משמעותי מאד. 

לגבי העתיד ובמיוחד ילדים נלך לפגישות ייעוץ, כדי לגבש ולדמיין יחד משהו שמתאים לשנינו. אי אפשר להחליט עד לפרטים הקטנים כי בני אדם זה יצור דינמי, אבל בגדול להיכנס לזה עם יותר הבנה ודיבור משותף.
זה לא שהוא לא מתפשר בזוגיות. כפי שכתבתי למשל במקום מגורים ולגבי הצמחונות שלי, הוא מתפשר כך שיש בהחלט הדדיות בוויתורים, וברור שבתחום הדת הוויתורים כואבים יותר. אנחנו מבינים שזה יהיה קשה אבל בוחרים למצוא את הדרך שלנו בתוך זה, פשרות אלה מסים של אהבה ואנחנו מוכנים לשלם אותן 

תודה לכל מי שהגיב ולכל החיבוקים שניחמו. 

ונתראה בשמחות!


----------



## רגע33 (12/11/13)

נשמע מבטיח! 
ואת יודעת מה, היכולת לפתור בעיות מורכבות בהתפשרות, תקשורת טובה כדי להבין אחד את השני ולבוא לקראת, ויתורים - זה נכס לזוגיות שאי אפשר להגזים בחשיבות שלו, לדעתי זה גובר על כל אספקט אחר של הנישואים . אם אתם תצליחו לרכוש את הכלים האלה בשלב כל כך מוקדם של החיים המשותפים, זה נפלא!


----------



## gilguliti (12/11/13)

יש גם פתרון לשאלות חינוך הילדים במקרים כאלה 
יש בימינו בארץ כל מיני סוגים של אלטרנטיבות שמשלבות. בתי ספר חילוניים עם זיקה למסורת.
רשת בתי ספר תל"י (תגבור לימודי יהדות) תפורה על מקרה כמו שלכם.
מדובר על בתי ספר ממלכתיים חילוניים רגילים (יש בכל רחבי הארץ) לגמרי שהחליטו (בהחלטה משותפת של המנהל, המורים וההורים) לתגבר את לימודי היהדות, בחלק מהם מתפללים בבוקר, בחלק לא, הכל לפי המתווה שבית הספר מחליט. והיהדות נלמדת יותר מהכיוון של תרבות ומסורת וערכים ופחות מהכיוון של דת והלכה, ועם דגש רב על פלורליזם, שיוויון בין המינים וכד'. את יכולה לחפש ברשת - תל"י. אגב, יש להם גם רשת גני ילדים.
כמו תל"י יש גם את מיתרים שגם הם מתגברים לימודי יהדות בבתי ספר רגילים. ויש גם יוזמות פרטיות.
אלה יוזמות שנובעות מהרצון לקרב בין המחנות, מההבנה שהתרבות היהודית היא יפה וחשובה ושלהרבה חילוניים חשוב להכיר אותה אבל הם נרתעים בגלל השמרנות של הדת, יש הרבה זוגות מעורבים שמאד מרוצים מהפתרון הזה. 
והכי חשוב לזכור שאפשר לפתור הכל הכל עוד יש תקשורת פתוחה וכנה ורצון הדדי שזה יצליח (מה שמחייב מעצם מהותו התפשרויות והתגמשויות ברמות שונות)
נראה שאתם בדרך הנכונה!
בהצלחה!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/11/13)

נשמע שאתם בדרך הנכונה... 
ואחד הדברים המקסימים שאמרת היה "הוא אומר שיש עקרונות ודברים בחיים אי אפשר לוותר עליהם, ומעל לכל הוא לא מוכן לוותר עלי..."
נשמע שבלי קשר דת או לא דת - מצאת לך בן זוג מבין ואוהב לבלות איתו את החיים. 
ועכשיו מגיעה העבודה הקשה- לשבת, לדבר ולהעלות את הסוגיות שמעסיקות אתכם - לבחון את המחלוקות. 
כפי שכתבתי למעלה, בן זוגי הגיע מבית מסורתי ואני חילונית גמורה. עם הזמן והזוגיות שלנו גילינו שכמה שחשבנו שהעקרונות שלנו רחוקים בהתחלה, גילינו שהם הרבה יותר קרובים ממה שאנחנו חושבים. אני מצאתי את היופי בחלק מהמנהגים הדתיים והוא הראה גמישות מחשבתית בלתי רגילה. ככל שהזמן עובר אני מבינה שבבסיס אנחנו מאד דומים ושיש לנו תפיסת עולם דומה. 

יש משהו מאד מאתגר בבן זוג ששונה ממך. זה מכניס כיף ועניין לחיים. והאמת, מדהים לראות איך בשבע שנים שנינו התבגרנו והשתנינו ואיך באמת - עם זוגיות טובה ובני זוג קשובים - אפשר להתגבר על המון מכשולים. אני מרגישה שבמקרה שלנו השוני העצים אותנו וגם הגמישות המחשבתית של שנינו - כשהגענו לאט לאט להסכמות בכל מיני דברים שבעבר לא חשבנו שנסכים עליהם... היום אנחנו יותר מגובשים, יותר מסכימים ומאד מאד אוהבים.


----------



## kolper (13/11/13)

אצלנו המצב נגמר בדיוק אותו דבר  
גם אצלנו המצב היה כזה. התווכחנו (כולל עם המשפחות) על הנושא הזה, ואני אמרתי שאני כל כך מתנגדת לזה, שאני מעדיפה לבטל הכל.
הם פשוט לא הבינו מה העיקרון הגדול. ניסיתי להסביר לאמא שלו (שמאוד מכבדת את המסורת למרות שהיא לא דתייה) שזה כמו שאני אבקש ממנה להתחתן בכנסייה. אין, היא פשוט לא הבינה איך זה אותו דבר, זה לא נתפס.
הייתי מתוסכלת, כי כולם חשבו שאני מגזימה, וזה הכי נורא!
בדברים אחרים בחיים אנחנו באמת מסתדרים. למשל על ברית מילה כבר סיכמנו שנעשה, אבל לא עם רב אלא בבית חולים, ונעשה מסיבה אם הוא ירצה, למרות שאני מתנגדת לכל עניין הברית, אבל אם כבר, אז שיהיה בבית חולים...
מתפשרים. מוצאים דרך להתפשר, אם מדברים ואם מבינים.


----------



## dify (13/11/13)

ומה החלטתם בסוף לגבי החופה?


----------



## kolper (13/11/13)

אצלנו הוחלט כמו שהוחלט אצל פותחת השרשור 
הוא ראה שזה מאוד מתסכל אותי, הבין כמה העיקרון הזה חזק ושבזה אני באמת לא מוכנה להתפשר, ואמר שלא צריך, שזה לא שווה את זה.
אנחנו נבנה טקס משלנו, נשים בו את כל הסממנים הרגילים, בשביל שלא ייאבד מהמבנה שלו, אבל ניצור משמעות לכל דבר, בשביל שזה יהיה שלנו.
והרבנות לא תשמע ממני לעולם


----------



## dify (13/11/13)




----------



## הסהר (13/11/13)

למצוא את החוט המקשר 
שלום מקושקשת, 
לא קראתי את כל התגובות, אז אם אני חוזרת על מה שנאמר אני מתנצלת מראש... 

זוגיות היא אמנות. 
למצוא חיבור, דמיון, קבלה של השוני של האחר, סליחה, הכלה ואהבה, 
לחיות עם אדם שגדל בבית אחר והוא כל כך שונה ממני ! . 

למצוא את החיבור לדרך של הבנזוג מאוד חשובה. 
אני מציעה את נקודות החיבור שלי לטקסים דתיים, חיבור שהצלחתי למצוא אחרי שהפסקתי להיות אנטי הדת, לנתק את הדת מהחרדים ומהרבנות, 
ולראות בה נקודות של אור, רוחניות והתפתחות.

אני משתפת כי אולי זה יוכל לעזור לך למצוא את נקודות החיבור שלך לדברים שחשובים לארוסך: 

מקווה - פעם כשחשבתי על מקווה הרעיון דחה אותי. 
עד שהתחלתי ללכת למעיינות ולטבול, במים קרים או קפואים בטבע, וזה הרגיש כל כך מטהר ! שהתחלתי להוסיף ברכה ("ברוך אתה - שציוונו על טבילה" . אותה הברכה של המקווה).
לי זה מרגיש כמו מקלחת לנפש.
אז מקווה אני עדיין לא אוהבת... אבל טבילה בטבע כן. 

שבת חתן - מבחינתי הייתה עוד סיבה לחגיגה כמה ימים אחרי החתונה, עם המשפחות המצומצמות. 
היה מפגש מחבר בין ההורים והאחים שלי ושלו, 
עוד הזדמנות לשמוח, לחגוג ביחד את המשפחה החדשה שיצרנו.

מאמינה שהדרך שתלכו בה יחדיו תפגיש אתכם בהרבה צמתים סביב נושאי דת ומסורת, 
וככל שתבואי בלב פתוח, תוכלי למצוא יותר נקודות אור ודברים שאת אוהבת ומתחברת אליהם, מהמקום שלך. 
ובמקביל, תראי לו את היופי בדרך שלך , החילונית.

בהצלחה


----------



## נונה92 (13/11/13)

I feel you 
קודם כל, את מהממת. שתדעי. 
אני לחלוטין מזדהה עם מה שאת מרגישה. גם אני לא רציתי רבנות, המחשבה על מקווה מביאה לי עצבים, מצדי היה להזמין את ישראל קטורזה שיחתן אותנו ויעשה צחוקים ואז מסיבה וקרחנות. 
אז בואי נחלק את זה לשני דברים:
גם אני לא אהבתי את כל העניין של אולם וצ'קים וכו'. מצד שני, כל פעם שניסיתי לחשוב על אלטרנטיבה, הגעתי למסקנה שכל דבר אחר ידרוש ממני א) הרבה יותר התעסקות ו-ב) הרבה יותר כסף. הבנתי שבסופו של דבר, יש סיבה לזה שכולם עושים את זה באולם או בגן: זה הרבה יותר פשוט. יש מי שדואג לך לכל העניינים, כל מה שאת צריכה לעשות זה לבוא ולהגיד - אני רוצה ככה וככה. נא לבצע. בהתחשב בכך שזאת גם ככה תקופה לחוצה ועמוסה עם טריליון דברים לעשות, זה מאוד נוח שיש מישהו אחר שמתקתק את הכול בשבילך. פשוט צריך למצוא מקום לא יומרני מדי, לא פלצני מדי, ושיהיה לך קליק איתו. 
לגבי מחירים, משיקולי עלויות אנחנו החלטנו להתחתן בחורף, כך שחסכנו הרבה כסף. את השמלה הזמנתי באינטרנט בעלות מצחיקה של פחות מאלף שקל, ויחד עם כל האקססוריז והתופרת אני מגיעה אולי, אולי ל-1500 שקל. בגלל שאנחנו עושים את זה בחורף קיבלנו דיל מהאולם עם דיג'יי וצלם בהנחה. אז יצא שבגלל שחסכנו בעלויות, הרגשתי חופשייה להגיד לחברים הרווקים שלי (באופן אישי וחשאי) שהם לא צריכים לדאוג לגבי "לכסות את המנה שלהם", ומצידי שלא יביאו צ'ק בכלל. המשפחה והקרובים כבר יעזרו לכסות. כך שזאת דרך לא להעיק על הצעירים שיש להם פחות כסף. 
לגבי השאר, קחי בחשבון שאת בכל זאת מפנקת אותם - זה ערב עם מלא אוכל, תכנית אומנותית מרגשת (החופה), אלכוהול חופשי ומסיבת ריקודים. הם לא סתם באים ושמים כסף, הם באים למסיבה, ואמורים גם ליהנות. אל תשכחי שהם אורחים שלך, לא נדבנים שלך. את נותנת תמורה לכסף. חוץ מזה, תסתכלי על זה ככה - בעצם מה שקורה זה שכל הקהילה משתתפת כלכלית באירוע - כולם תורמים כסף כדי לעשות שמחה אחת משותפת. יש בזה גם משהו ממש יפה. וגם אין דבר רע בזה שיישאר לכם כזוג צעיר כמה שקלים אחר כך. מה רע בלעזור לזוג צעיר להתחיל את החיים המשותפים?
לגבי הרבנות, גם כאן אני מזדהה. והכי מעצבן היה שאני יכולתי לנמק לבן זוג שלי למה אני לא רוצה, והוא הסכים עם כל הנימוקים שלי, אבל כל האלטרנטיבות שהצעתי לו פשוט לא באו לו טוב, והוא פשוט רצה ככה, כמו כולם. לא יודע למה. הוא לא דתי, הוא לא סובל את הרבנות, אבל עדיין היה חשוב לו לעשות את זה בדרך הקונבנציונלית. הוא אפילו לא ידע להסביר למה. זה גרר הרבה מאוד ויכוחים בינינו. אני חילונית כמעט קיצונית, שונאת כפייה דתית ומתחלחלת מהמחשבה על זה שהוא הולך לקנות אותי מתחת לחופה, אבל בסופו של דבר זה גרר כל כך הרבה ריבים ומתחים בינינו שבשביל שלום הבית שלנו ושלוות הנפש שלי פשוט ויתרתי. שלא תביני לא נכון, אני משחקת לו על המצפון חופשי. כל פעם שיש משהו בחתונה שלא כל כך בא לו לעשות, אני מזכירה לו שאני הולכת למקווה, אז הוא יעשה כל דבר שאני אומרת בלי ויכוחים!  ועכשיו אני מבינה שגם הוא עושה הרבה ויתורים בשבילי, כי הוא יודע שיש דברים שאני רוצה, ואפילו שהוא לא רוצה אותם הוא לא אומר כלום. אז גם לו מגיע שאני קצת אוותר. 
מה שאני אומרת - תעמידי את העקרונות שלך מול שלום הבית והאהבה שלכם. תילחמי כמה שאת יכולה כדי להיות שלמה עם עצמך, אבל תזכרי שבסופו של דבר - אם זה מוסיף לך מתחים וכעסים, עדיף לשחרר. מה שחשוב זה שיש לך גבר עם ערכים, מישהו שיהיה שותף אמיתי ואוהב, ותיצרו ביחד בית מלא אהבה. תלכי למקווה עם הרבה פרצופים ותנגני לו על המצפון כמה שאת רוצה, אבל אל תתני לזה להעיק על התקופה המרגשת הזאת. 
ואגב, אנחנו בסוף הלכנו דרך צוהר, שזה רבנות-לייט לחילונים. להדרכת כלה, אגב, אנחנו יכולים ללכת ביחד, ככה שזה גם הוריד לי טיפה מהמרמור. 

ואת חשבת שאת חופרת!  
תשמחי ותהני ותזכרי שהעיקר זה האהבה!! ואם את צריכה לשפוך עוד את מוזמנת, אפשר גם בפרטי. 
נשיקות גדולות
נועה


----------



## Another Girl (13/11/13)

אין. דבר. כזה. רבנות. לייט. 
פשוט אין. הרבנות היא אותה רבנות, הכפייה היא אותה כפייה. פשוט מובילים אותך לשם מסביב ולא בדוך. ובגלל זה הנזק של הארגון הזה עולה על התועלת שלו.


----------



## להשמין בקטע טוב (14/11/13)

אני דתיה, נשואה לחילוני.. 
חילוני שאוכל חזיר ביום כיפור, ואני דוסית... איך זה עובד? בעיקר על כבוד, הדת היא לא אישיו בנינו וחשוב להבדיל בין שני דברים: האינדיווידואל והיחד, כשמדובר על נידה, שבת וכשרות (בבית שלנו) בעלי החילוני מכבד אותי ומקיים בשמחה כדי לעשות אותי שמחה, בהתחלה היה נורא קשה, לא לנסוע בשבת לים!! לא לראות טלויזיה, לא להכניס דברים לא כשרים הביתה, שבועיים בלי סקס!!! אבל היחד עזר והחזיק, כי הוא רצה, כי אני רציתי, כי פשוט אהבנו ורצינו שזה יעבוד, באינדיווידואל אין דרישות- אין דבר כזה שאגיד לו לקום להתפלל, ליטול ידיים, לברך, להניח תפילין- זה כבר


----------



## להשמין בקטע טוב (14/11/13)

סליחה, המשך.. 
זה כבר לפגוע בו אישית ולא לכבד אותו.. כי כמו שהוא לא אומר לי לבשל בשבת, אני לא אומרת לו לשים כיפה, אז את צריכה לשאול את ממך שאלה פשוטה עם תשובה מורכבת: האם את מוכנה להקריב המון, ה-מ-ו-ן בשביל הביחד, אפילו אם זה לא משהו שאת מאמינה בו, או שזה משהו שבשבילך יהרג ובל יעבור.. ותאמיני לי שאם הוא בחר להתחתן עם מישהי שלא תקיים מצוות נידה ולא תלך למקווה הוא עשה פשרה ענקית!!! וכל חיי הזוגיות יהיו בפשרות, ותחיי לא כמו שתוכלי לחיות עם בעל חילוני, תחשבי על הכל לפני.. בכוונה אני מפחידה, כי לפני החתונה הכל נראה כביכול ורוד ויפה, אבל אחרי הטקס והחגיגות מתחילים החיים האמיתיים ושם זה לא פשוט בכלל.. אנחנו נשואים כבר שלוש שנים מאושרות!! ואנחנו ההוכחה שאפשר, ואפשר בכיף ובאהבה עצומה!! אז זה אפשרי, השאלה כמה רוצים, והפיתקון הוא לקבוע מראש סטטוס קוו ולהגיע לחיי הנישואין בראש פתוח ומבין.. ולכבד! בהצלחה


----------



## להשמין בקטע טוב (14/11/13)

סליחה, המשך.. 
זה כבר לפגוע בו אישית ולא לכבד אותו.. כי כמו שהוא לא אומר לי לבשל בשבת, אני לא אומרת לו לשים כיפה, אז את צריכה לשאול את ממך שאלה פשוטה עם תשובה מורכבת: האם את מוכנה להקריב המון, ה-מ-ו-ן בשביל הביחד, אפילו אם זה לא משהו שאת מאמינה בו, או שזה משהו שבשבילך יהרג ובל יעבור.. ותאמיני לי שאם הוא בחר להתחתן עם מישהי שלא תקיים מצוות נידה ולא תלך למקווה הוא עשה פשרה ענקית!!! וכל חיי הזוגיות יהיו בפשרות, ותחיי לא כמו שתוכלי לחיות עם בעל חילוני, תחשבי על הכל לפני.. בכוונה אני מפחידה, כי לפני החתונה הכל נראה כביכול ורוד ויפה, אבל אחרי הטקס והחגיגות מתחילים החיים האמיתיים ושם זה לא פשוט בכלל.. אנחנו נשואים כבר שלוש שנים מאושרות!! ואנחנו ההוכחה שאפשר, ואפשר בכיף ובאהבה עצומה!! אז זה אפשרי, השאלה כמה רוצים, והפיתקון הוא לקבוע מראש סטטוס קוו ולהגיע לחיי הנישואין בראש פתוח ומבין.. ולכבד! בהצלחה


----------



## ayaht (14/11/13)

אולי הכל לטובה.. 
את צודקת מאוד בכך שאת לא רוצה להתחתן דרך הרבנות. 
יותר מכך, כדאי שתהיי מודעת לעובדה שבישראל, לא כל כך משנה איך התחתנת, הגירושין יהיו ברבנות. לחומרה.
ו.. על נפלאות הרבנות ודאי שמעת. 
אני אתמצת: התחתנת ברבנות, את עלולה להיות עגונה. 

יותר מזה. דת היא לא דבר מתפשר. גם אין בה מקום להגיון.
דת דורשת ציות עיוור. ושימי לב, שבכל דת, תמיד יש נטייה להקצנה. עוד ועוד ועוד. 
נדיר מאוד למצוא מתינות בדת. ואני לא בבהכרח מדברת על הדת היהודית, אלא על כל דת באשר היא. 
רוב הדתיים הולכים ומתחזקים להם מיום ליום. 

הפערים בינכם קיימים, והם צצים עכשיו.
לא כדאי להתעלם מהם.
אולי באמת שווה לשקול שוב את כל העניין.
עד כמה את מוכנה לזרוק את האמונה שלך. את העקרונות שלך, ואת כל מה שחשוב לך לפח כדי להתחתן? 
בגלל זה אמרתי שאולי הכל לטובה. 
זו הזדמנות להתמודד עם דברים ולחשוב עליהם היטב לפני שתהייה טעות בלתי הפיכה. 

סליחה על ההתפרצות, זו רק הדעה שלי ואני לא רוצה לבאס.
אבל אני לא חושבת שאת צריכה להתחתן איתו, 
לא חושבת שאת צריכה להתחתן ברבנות, 
ומאחלת לך למצוא בן זוג לחיים שתואם את השקפת עולמך ושתוכלי לחיות איתו מבלי לוותר על עצמך.


----------



## רגע33 (14/11/13)

דווקא יש זרמים מתונים בדת היהודית 
הזרם האורתודוכסי/חרדי אכן הולך ומחשיך ומקצין וכבר נהיה פחות  ופחות דומה ליהדות המקורית, טענה שהוא כמובן מפנה בעצמו לזרמים השפויים יותר באופן פרדוכסלי. 

לגבי הרבנות - נכון, אבל זה בדיוק בגלל שהיא מייצגת זרם אחד צר וקיצוני במיוחד ומדירה את כל מי שמגיע בגישה פרגמטית, מודרנית ומתונה יותר. אגב, אפילו רבנים אורתודוכסים מחוץ לישראל מתחילים להתקל בהערמת קשיים מה שעוד יותר מגחיך את הטענה שהרבנות ''שומרת על אחדות העם".


----------



## ayaht (14/11/13)

יש מתונים, אבל הם מיעוט נכחד. 
עם הזמן כולם הולכים ומקצינים עוד ועוד.

יש לי משפחה דתית "מתונה".
הם בעצמם מודים שהיישוב שלהם הולך ומקצין.
בתור ילדים, לבקר אותם תמיד היה עונש בשבילנו. 
תמיד לשבת שלמה. 
אסור לרוץ, אסור להשתולל. אסור לקטוף פרחים. 
תמיד היה פרצוף עקום על זה שהלבוש שלנו לא צנוע מספיק.
אפילו שממש חנקו אותנו עם בגדי השבת. 
פשוט... חובה שמלה וזה מה שלבשתי בגללם, אבל ראו שזו שמלה חילונית ויפה מדי... 

בכלל, נולדתי לעם היהודי. 
זה אומר שאני חייבת להאמין במה שהרבנות מכריחה אותי להאמין??? למה? 
אנחנו מדינה לעם היהודי. לא לדת היהודית.
המדינה הזו הוקמה מתוך הנחה שהיהדות היא לאום, לא כת דתית. 
המדינה הזו הוקמה ע"מ להיות מדינה דמוקרטית. אבל הרבנות היא בדיוק ההיפך מדמוקרטיה. 

מישהו פה ציין במהלך השרשור שמי שמתחתן לא דרך הרבנות עובר עבירה שדינה מאסר. 
רק על הדבר הזה צריך לצאת לרחובות.
זה אפילו לא קשור להלכה. לפי ההלכה בשביל להתחתן מספיק 2 עדים מהימנים וטבעת של פחית קולה. 

עכשיו "הולכים לקראתנו" ויעשו חוק שאסור לבלנית לשאול שאלות חטטניות בעת הטבילה במקווה.
ממש תודה. 
אותי מרתיח שבכלל כופים עלינו ללכת למקווה. 

די. 
הרבנות והדת כופות את עצמן עלינו. 
מתערבות בדברים הכי פרטיים ואינטימיים וזה עוד נעשה בחסות השלטון.
מה זה אם לא משטרת מחשבות? דיקטטורה? שלילת חופש דת?

צר לי, כדי שדתיים וחילונים יחיו בשלום יחד, דרוש פיקוח הדוק על הדתיים כדי למנוע כפייה דתית.
אין שיחה של חילוני ודתי שבה הדתי לא מנסה לשכנע ולכפות את האג'נדה שלו..
חלק עושים את זה "בדרכי נועם", חלק עושים את זה בהרבה פחות נחמדות, אבל המסיונריות תמיד שם. לא נחה לרגע. 

אה.. ועד משהו.
לדתיים תמיד חשוב לדעת ולבדוק את מעשיו של הזולת. את הדעות שלו, המחשבות שלו. הלבוש והאוכל שלו.
זה נורא פוגע ברגשותיהם אם מישהו יאכל לא כשר למשל. 
חילוניים מסוגלים לכבד אמונה של האחר, כל עוד לא מכריחים אותם לפעול לפי האמונה שלו. 

בקיצור, להיות חילוני ולהתחתן עם דתי נראה לי רעיון רע מאוד.


----------



## רגע33 (16/11/13)

חולקת עלייך. מחוץ לישראל הם הרוב 
רק בישראל הרוב החילוני / מסורתי מתרפס בפניי הממסד החרדי ומסכים לרקוד לפי החליל שלהם. הסיבה המרכזית שיש כפייה דתית בישראל היא בגלל העדר של הפרדה בין דת למדינה.


----------



## לאני2306 (14/11/13)

כ"כ מכירה.. 
כשהייתי כלה בפורום הזה האנשים כאן גם היו לי קבוצת תמיכה ולא רק בענייני נעליים.. 
אני כבר לא באותה זוגיות היום, אבל בזמנו כשנישאתי זה היה בחור מסורתי שעניין הרבנות היה לו ולמשפחה שלו קריטי בדיוק כמו שלי היה קריטי לא להתחתן שם. כיון שלא נולדתי בארץ, הייתי צריכה גם להוכיח את היהדות שלי וזו הייתה פשוט מסכת השפלות לי, לאמא שלי ולסבתא שלי שהיו צריכות להעיד כמו בבית משפט מול שורה של רבנים. כל הבכי שלי לא עזר, הוא לא היה מוכן להתפשר, נישאנו ברבנות כולל מקווה והכל ואני נשארתי עם הרגשות שלי לבד וזה חלחל למערכת היחסים אח"כ כל הזמן והרעיל. את יודעת מה, דווקא בגלל שהיום אנחנו כבר לא ביחד אני יכולה להגיד במבט לאחור שהדת/רבנות לא באמת היו האישיו. בקשר הזה הייתי הרבה פעמים לבד עם הרגשות שלי ואולי את צריכה לשאול את עצמך האם זה נושא ספציפי שאת אבודה בו ואין לך שותף או שזה משהו שאת מרגישה גם במצבים אחרים? אני מקווה שהתשובה לשאלה הזאת תעשה לך סדר..


----------

